
Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (April 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.<p>Feel free to post any job HN readers may be interested in from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Take a look at the freelancer matchmaking thread: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396088
======
pchristensen
Groupon is hiring all kinds of computery people in Chicago and Palo Alto -
programmers, designers, operations, testing, support, Big Data, performance,
managers, etc.

Full listings at <http://groupon.com/techjobs>

Most jobs are in both locations, and there's the ability to move or travel as
desired.

A couple months ago on this thread, I said Groupon was planning on hiring 100
engineers this year, and we're on pace to hit that goal. The people we hired
are so great that instead of work halting to train them, we have increased the
rate that we release new features and products and our software quality has
improved too.

All tech people get a new MacBook Pro and monitor. We use Ruby on Rails, git,
RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Jenkins, and lots more good stuff. We're the
biggest player in the daily deal space so we face the biggest technical
challenges - tens of millions of users, insane growth, real-time, data-based
targeting at scale, defining the hottest new space (deals) on the Internet,
etc.

Usual official stuff aside, let me share my personal experience. I started at
Groupon four months ago and I'll say that it is better in every way than every
job I've ever had. My coworkers are amazing, we do all that stuff everyone
says you're supposed to do (test coverage, automated builds, scope control,
regression testing, etc), the atmosphere is so fun (company meetings are the
highlight of the quarter), and everything I develop gets used by millions of
people, immediately. My mom actually understands who I work for. I honestly
legitimately love it here.

------
nkohari
Raleigh, NC - Generalist engineer (development/operations)

The AgileZen team at Rally Software is looking to add a few engineers this
year. Our app is a SaaS project management system that makes it easy for users
to visualize their work. While Rally's primary business is enterprise
software, AgileZen's customers are primarily small teams and startups.

We started as a two-founder startup in Ohio in 2009 and were acquired by Rally
in 2010. We're now a team of four with intentions of expanding to seven by the
end of the year. We think and act very much like a startup, report to the CTO,
and operate with relative autonomy within the company.

Experience in any development ecosystem (.NET, Java, Ruby, Python) is great,
but JavaScript knowledge is a major plus. Our frontend is a whole bunch of
JavaScript and CoffeeScript, and we're exploring doing more with Node.JS on
the backend. We like people who are good at lots of things, and excellent at a
few.

Review My App link on HN (from our launch in 2009):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=691673>

More about us at: <http://agilezen.com/>

More about the job at: <http://jobvite.com/m/?3ph32fwv>

~~~
dpritchett
Just _seeing_ a job ad that mentions CoffeeScript is fascinating. It's really
a fun tool to work with.

~~~
nkohari
CoffeeScript is great -- it's (arguably) what JavaScript should have been,
syntactically. We're really interested in finding new ways to use it, Node.JS
being one of them.

------
kaib
Helsinki, Finland - engineering, computational geometry and distributed
systems

Tinkercad is a funded startup making a solid modeling web application for
artists and makers. The product is currently in closed beta.

We work daily with hard problems combining cutting edge research in volumetric
models and soft real time distributed systems. Our software stack is written
in JavaScript, Go and a bit of C++.

Job perks include a near unlimited supply of plastics for the company 3D
printers and the opportunity to help bring personal digital manufacturing to
the masses.

Contact kai at tinkercad dot com and check out the demo at:
<http://tinkercad.com>

~~~
skavish
that's really cool product you guys are developing! very impressed! just
curious how you draw 3d? using 3d context in canvas or just plain 2d canvas
context?

~~~
kaib
Thanks, we are pretty excited about it! :-) We use WebGL for rendering on the
client side. We have a custom 3D engine written just for Tinkercad. Our main
UI guy is an ex game graphics/AI programmer
<http://digestingduck.blogspot.com/>. He's done stuff like the Zen Bound
iPhone/iPad game and AI for Crysis.

If you are interested in seeing the rendering technology our viewer works for
everyone, take a look at this bunny model:
<https://tinkercad.com/p/acc048395e191555>

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring engineers in San Francisco.

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to connect and share research. Our
goal is to build a hyper-connected academic graph, so every researcher has
their entire research community at their fingertips. We currently have 1.5
million unique monthly visitors, and have doubled in traffic in the last 6
months.

Here are a few bullet points that sum up the atmosphere in our team:

\- obsession with exceptional engineering

\- obsession with building a great web product, and a great user experience

\- intellectually inquisitive - we like delving into ideas, whatever the ideas
are about

\- fun and friendly - we enjoy each other's company a lot, and have a great
deal of respect for each other.

We want to continue this atmosphere through the people we hire.

Here are some of the technologies we work with: Rails, Nginx, Node.js, Redis,
Memcached. We are based in downtown San Francisco. More information about the
team, and about how we think about software engineering and product
development, is here <http://academia.edu/hiring>

------
joeshaw
Boston, MA and remote

litl - <http://litl.com>

We build simple, maintenance-free, internet-focused computers. Our first
product is called the webbook, and we're working on some follow-up ideas. Our
software team has built a new, Linux-based user interface and a Google App
Engine-based server.

Our main offices are in Boston and London, but we have many people around the
world who work out of their homes. With all the remote employees -- including
software team management -- people are expected to be self-motivating. Most
meetings happen over video conference, and other are by phone. A couple of
times a year most remote employees come to Boston.

We're looking for:

* QA engineers. In particular we're looking for people with some programming experience to improve our testing tools and automation.

* Software developers. We have a few areas in which we're looking for specialization, but the main thing we care about is that you're really good. Some things we're interested in:
    
    
        - X (core and input and video drivers)
        - Linux kernel
        - Linux desktop technologies (Clutter, GTK, window managers, etc.)
        - OpenGL
        - Google Chromium codebase
        - User-space audio/video stacks
        - Embedded and microcontroller developers
        - JavaScript runtimes
        - Software rasterization
    

You can email me at joe@<my-HN-username>.org for more info.

------
agotterer
Manhattan, NY

Lot18 - A marketplace for wineries to sell direct to consumers. Closed a $3M
series A in Nov (led by Firstmark). We are growing really fast and hiring a
ton of people. Working on a number of interesting things: recommendations,
distributed systems, data analysis and of course building our product. We
launched 4 months ago and have over 200k users.

Software Engineer - Back-end
(<http://www.lot18.com/careers#software_engineer_back-end>)

Software Engineer - Application
(<http://www.lot18.com/careers#software_engineer_application>)

Front-end Developer (<http://www.lot18.com/careers#front_end_developer>)

Mobile Application Developer (<http://www.lot18.com/careers#mobile_developer>)

All open positions - <http://www.lot18.com/careers>

-

Languages: Python, PHP, Javascript

Frameworks: Tornado (Python), custom MVC (PHP)

Webserver: Apache and nginx

Database: MySQL

Monitoring: nagios, graphite, statsD, splunk

Hosting: AWS and Slicehost

Servers: Ubuntu

Etc: git, vagrant, chef, capistrano, RabbitMQ, jQuery

\----

Shameless plug: <http://www.startupshiring.com> for a list of startups hiring.
Many from this page.

(edit) formatting

------
guywithabike
San Francisco, CA - Client Services Engineer (70% Ruby, 30%
JavaScript/HTML/CSS)

CrowdFlower is the hottest thing since disco pants. We're building an entire
new industry (really) and solving new problems on a daily basis (really). Read
all about us at <http://crowdflower.com> Email me at tyson@crowdflower.com if
you have any questions — I'm happy to answer any questions you might have. Or,
heck, drop by our hot new office in the heart of the Mission district (2111
Mission Street, Suite 302). Let us know if you want to drop by.

Here's the official job posting:
[http://crowdflower.jobscore.com/jobs/crowdflower/client-
serv...](http://crowdflower.jobscore.com/jobs/crowdflower/client-services-
engineer/cl4UAkVeSr37pbeJe4bk1X)

We're using all kinds of hot buzzwords: Redis, Mongo, Ruote, CoffeeScript,
Sass, HTML5, ExtJs, etc. Experience with them is a big plus.

We have the usual host of engineer benefits: Shiny new MacBook Pro, 30"
monitors, tight-knit engineering team, comfy chairs, health benefits, a
million office plants, and a well-stocked kitchen. We're also surrounded by
amazing food. This is the Mission, after all.

------
rudepeklo
I don't give it much chances here, but what the hell:

Prague, Czech Republic: C# developer, at least 1 year of experience. Work
mainly in location, possible home office once or twice a week.

We're developing software that helps users select stuff they would like to buy
(mainly electronics, but also push chairs, baby car seats and other stuff).

<http://www.prismastar.com>, you can contact me directly at k2@prismastar.com

------
comatose_kid
Mountain View, CA (INTERN and FULLTIME)

Bump Technologies (YC S09) is changing the way people connect and share using
their mobile devices. There are huge opportunities ahead, and we are looking
for talented hackers.

We are currently hiring for both FT and INTERN positions:

• mobile developers (iOS, Android, Blackberry, HTML5)

• server (beckend engineer, server ops)

• designers (visual, interaction)

Our team includes some of the smartest and most talented developers and
designers in Silicon Valley, and we all share a common goal: to build
something people want and have fun doing it.

We offer a workplace that will both challenge and fulfill you, by giving you
the freedom and flexibility to develop your own solutions in a creative team
environment where your contributions will be immediately felt and recognized.

Bump was born as a simple iPhone app for swapping contact information, but as
our user base grew, so did our vision.

We now have more than 30 million downloads (7th most downloaded free iOS app
ever), and a vision of changing the way people use their mobile devices.

We are backed by major investors including Sequoia Capital and Andreessen
Horowitz.

Interested? We'd love to talk to you.

Apply here:

<http://bump.theresumator.com/apply?source=HN0401>

~~~
jmintz
Perhaps consider our most exciting Intern position:
[http://bump.theresumator.com/apply/tYmN6X/Oh-Snap-
Intern.htm...](http://bump.theresumator.com/apply/tYmN6X/Oh-Snap-Intern.html)

------
dguido
New York City, Seattle, and San Francisco - iSEC Partners - Application
Security Consultants

iSEC Partners is currently looking for Security Researchers and security-
focused software developers to fill openings in its application security
consulting practice. We are seeking entry, senior and principal level
candidates. Job duties will include project delivery within iSEC consulting
engagements and cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks.

<http://www.isecpartners.com/careers/>

iSEC Partners is a proven full-service security consulting firm that provides
penetration testing, secure systems development, security education and
software design verification. iSEC Partners' security assessments leverage our
extensive knowledge of current security vulnerabilities, penetration
techniques and software development best practices to enable customers to
secure their systems against ever-present threats on the Internet.

Primary emphasis is placed upon helping software developers build safe,
reliable code. Areas of research interest include application attack and
defense, web services, operating system security, privacy, storage network
security and malicious application analysis.

Our goal is to create a new standard for customer satisfaction and become the
pre-eminent leader in security consulting, research and tool development.

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston US - youDevise, Ltd.

We're a 90-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. Some of you
may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London. We're
hiring developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<https://dev.youdevise.com> and <http://www.youdevise.com/careers>.

While we don't have remote workers, we do help successful candidates relocate
to London or Boston including arranging visas where needed. For example, last
year we hired HN readers from Denmark and the US, and we moved a Polish
employee to Boston.

~~~
sarp
Which technologies do you use at youDevise?

~~~
squirrel
Chief languages are Java, Scala, Groovy, and JavaScript. We use lots of open-
source products and tools including Hibernate, Tomcat, and MySQL. Please feel
free to write me (email in my profile) if you'd like to hear more.

~~~
narag
The email field in the profiles is not visible to others. To make it really
public, it has to be copied in the "about" field.

------
tghw
New York, NY

Fog Creek Software - <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/10897>

We are currently hiring full time developers. As a programmer at Fog Creek
Software, you will help design, develop, and implement the code for our award
winning products.

Fog Creek Software is a small, entrepreneurial software company in New York
City founded in 2000. Our key products are FogBugz, Kiln and Copilot; all
three have been very successful. We bootstrapped ourselves without outside
investment and have been profitable from the beginning.

<http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/Dev.html>

------
jasonlotito
Montreal - PHP/MySQL Developer

Adult company, many positions available. High traffic, lots of new products,
different areas, including credit card processing. Don't do one thing, do many
things.

<http://gammajobs.com/>

Edit: Downvoted, I imagine, because it's an adult company. If you downvoted
this, at least you can have the guts to explain why?

~~~
elliottcarlson
I would guess that it may have been seen as a joke.... "adult company"..."many
_positions_ available"... April Fools... Just a guess :)

~~~
jasonlotito
That's fairly observant. Considering another post in this thread talked about
joke posts. _sigh_ And I was serious.

------
johndbeatty
Mountain View, CA (We do H-1Bs and other visas)

Clover is building a world-class team in machine learning, distributed
systems, front-end, and operations. On staff is a Robocup champ, the former
lead engineer for YQL, a rocket scientist turned GPU programmer, and other
great engineers. Beyond being really good at what they do, the engineering
staff is very friendly. We're not talking publicly about what we're building
yet, but we have a well-defined mission, a clear business model, and a killer
business team. Our recent Series A is from Sutter Hill Ventures, Andreessen
Horowitz, Morado Ventures, and individuals.

I'm particularly eager to find an excellent operations/reliability engineer
who loves to build and improve tools, a passion for quality and reliability,
and a positive, friendly attitude.

Also very high on my priority list is a big-data processing engineer to design
and build our data pipeline.

If you're interested, you can email me directly -- john@clover.com.

<https://www.clover.com/jobs.html>

------
ghotli
Memphis, TN - Infrastructure Engineer

We design/develop/scale an interactive mapping platform. Our early products
were all about superimposing cell phone coverage for carriers on a world map
for them to embed in their websites. Now we have a platform for in-browser
comparative analysis of arbitrary spatial information. We currently load it up
with information about the wireless, cable, and telecom industries.

I'm looking for talented engineers who can get down and dirty with
optimization, configuration management, distributed systems, and architecture
design. Two positions are open currently.

Stuff you'll be fooling with: Solr, HDFS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Chef, Ruby,
Python, and C. Knowledge of Corosync/Heartbeat, ZooKeeper, AMQP, Flume/Scribe,
BigTable/Dynamo inspired systems, or Scala is a plus.

<http://www.americanroamer.com/>

<http://www.cellmaps.com/>

<http://www.mapelements.com/>

~~~
rbranson
^^^ these guys, they have a cool project, and he forgot to mention EC2.

------
neilk
Planet Earth -- operations engineers, PHP developers, mobile developers,
database admins, data analysts, and more

Wikimedia Foundation (the non-profit behind Wikipedia).

We're hiring lots of people this year. We want people who can work at our
scale, love and hate PHP as much as we do, and want to help change the world
with a tech staff that can fit around a couple of tables in a Chinese
restaurant.

Don't underestimate the technical challenges here. After the past couple of
successful fundraisers, we are looking at what "2.0" means for our software
and infrastructure. And what it means to be everywhere in the world, from
African villages to Silicon Valley to South Korea, on the devices people will
be using in the 21st century.

Our main offices are located a couple of blocks from the BART in downtown San
Francisco, CA, but we will consider remote candidates from anywhere.

There are also a lot of non-tech jobs we're hiring for -- check out the full
list.

<http://bit.ly/WikimediaJobs>

------
smanek
San Francisco, CA

Greplin - We're a YC W10 company with interesting problems, smart people, cool
tech, huge data, and rapid growth.

We help people search their personal information that's online (Gmail,
Dropbox, Facebook, LinkedIn, etc). As TechCrunch said, we've "attacked the
other half of web search."

We're hiring across the board right now - front-end/back-
end/generalists/designers/ops/dev-ops: it's all good!

Some stuff we like to play with includes Lucene, Tornado, Twisted, Redis, and
HBase.

<https://www.greplin.com/jobs>

~~~
mkramlich
no remote? darn ;)

------
earthaid
Boston, MA - Ruby/Rails Engineers

Earth Aid ( <http://earthaid.net> ) is newly venture-backed by Point Judith
Capital as well as strategic and angel investors who have built and scaled
some of the most successful businesses today. We've been called "the killer
app for energy efficiency" ( <http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been
featured in publications such as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ),
TechCrunch, The New York Times ( <http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington
Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer. We currently have small offices in San
Francisco and Washington, DC, and we're now consolidating our presently
distributed dev team and HQ into a brand new office opening in
Boston/Cambridge in May!

We are looking for people who want to work on incredibly complex problems and
come up with solutions that will change the world. This is an opportunity to
not only work with a dynamic group of people, but also the opportunity to
build a platform that's revolutionizing the way we look at energy consumption.
We want the best and the brightest. People who work hard and play hard. People
who want to make an impact. Why be a cog in the wheel when you can help steer
the ship?

Learn more about our very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, cool
culture, and small arsenal of office helicopter drones at:
<http://www.earthaidjobs.com>, and send us an e-mail at jobs at earthaid dot
net

------
ryanb
New York, NY

Tutorspree (YC W11) is looking to hire employees #1 and #2. Competitive salary
and generous stock options are included, along with the chance to get in on
the ground floor of something really big.

We're looking for:

1) Lead Engineer / Director of Technology 2) Product Designer 3) Engineering &
Marketing Interns

Tools we use: php, mysql, nginx, amazon ec2/s3, git

Please reach out to info@tutorspree.com to find out more

------
jfarmer
Everlane - San Francisco, CA (FULLTIME, H1B, INTERNS)

Hey HN! This is Jesse, one of the co-founders of Everlane.

Check out our website at <http://www.everlane.com>, and my personal blog at
<http://20bits.com>

We're trying to re-imagine retail online and make it easy to find products
that match your taste and style. Right now we're focused on mens fashion, but
our ambitions are much larger.

pg did a good job of explaining the opportunity, here:
<http://ycombinator.com/rfs2.html>

We're well-funded and building our core team right now. We need product-loving
engineers and product designers who are interested in online shopping and
building an experience customers love. We're also looking for summer
engineering interns.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MySQL, and Heroku, but smart and hungry
beats knowledge of specific languages.

If you're interested send an email to jobs@everlane.com telling us why the
opportunity is interesting to you, what you're looking for in a startup, and
links to your resume, portfolio, github account, side projects, etc.

~~~
latch
Just want to say that this looks pretty cool. Reminds me of Barry Schwartz'
"The Paradox of Choice" (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO6XEQIsCoM>)

~~~
jfarmer
Hey, thanks! We just made our first jobs page, check it out:
<http://www.everlane.com/jobs>

------
jcoglan
Songkick (YC'07, London) is hiring again. We're a small company (about 20
people) that's working to improve the live music scene for everyone involved.
We help fans track their favourite artists so they never miss them live, and
we help artists get the word out about upcoming shows.

In the last year we've seen tremendous growth in our user base and with our
commercial partnerships, including integrations with YouTube and Yahoo!
Search. We just launched our first major label integration with EMI and are
working on plenty more. There's a lot of work to do scaling our team and our
technology stack, making it a really exciting time to join us.

If you, or someone you know, is an experienced and fast-learning developer
into TDD and scalable web services we'd love to hear from you. We have a great
team that's a joy to work with (you may have met a few of us at Ruby events),
and we have a lot of challenging projects on our roadmap.

If you're interested, check out our jobs page at
<http://www.songkick.com/info/jobs> and get in touch with our COO Pete Smith
at pete@songkick.com

------
wehriam
Distributed team, East Coast:

* Django / Front end developer

* Python generalist

HiiDef, Inc is a consumer web incubator with two rapidly growing properties,
<http://flavors.me/> and <http://goodsie.com>

Help us solve the challenges that revolve around top notch user experiences.
We're continually building new products and features, scaling infrastructure,
and responding to our enthusiastic customers.

Team members have flexible hours, top notch hardware, and experienced,
talented co-workers invested in their success. We pride ourselves on a results
oriented, laid back culture and seek people who can thrive with an exceptional
amount of independence.

Please contact me directly at johnwehr@hiidef.com

------
sgrock
Portland Oregon - AboutUs.org

We're looking for an Agile Software Developer and DevOps Engineer.

AboutUs Inc. is based in Portland, Oregon. Our website, AboutUs.org, was
launched in 2006 and is now one of the most visited places on the Internet.
Our team handles big data like no one else, yet there are just 12 of us
working behind the scenes. You might be surprised to learn that we don’t work
80-hour weeks. And you may wonder, “How do they keep such a massive ship
afloat without drowning themselves in stress and sweat?” Answering, “Because
this place is awesome” would be too ambiguous, so here's a summary:

    
    
        Highly selective hiring
        An open, relaxed office atmosphere
        Emphasis on collaboration
        More windows than walls
        Ping pong
        Beer
        Laughs and more laughs
        Yoga
    

If you want your work to be challenging and your days at the office to be
enjoyable, AboutUs is the place for you. Thanks for considering us!

More info at: <http://www.aboutus.org/careers>

------
oroup
San Francisco, CA

VigLink - Senior Java Developer - <http://www.viglink.com/jobs#/senior-java-
dev>

VigLink monetizes outbound traffic using affiliate programs and links already
present in content. We are embarking on a very ambitious optimization strategy
that will remind you of AdWords both in initial simplicity and potential
economic scale. Technologies you will get to work with: Hadoop, Lucene,
Cassandra & Nutch.

While the company is not funded by Y Combinator, it has a similar feel - we
were part of the Lightspeed Summer Grants program in 2009 and are staffed by
small team of young energetic technically-minded people excited to make an
impact and already seeing significant distribution and revenue traction. The
company is backed by angels like Reid Hoffman and Jeff Clavier and
institutions like Google Ventures, First Round Capital and Emergence Capital.

Intern and H1B transfers are welcome. Unfortunately we do not yet have the
resources to sponsor new H1s.

------
jkvor
San Francisco, CA

Heroku is hiring for engineering (Ruby and Erlang), business manager and sales
positions: <http://jobs.heroku.com/>

Also, we need some badass Logo hackers:
[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/4/1/announcing_heroku_f...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/4/1/announcing_heroku_for_logo/)

------
lfittl
Vienna, Austria or Remote: Performance Engineer

Vienna, Austria: Linux and C Programming Guru

Full time positions, stock option plan available.

We're building Platform-as-a-Service for hosting providers, enabling them to
offer Heroku-style products.

<http://efficientcloud.com/jobs.html>

Drop me a line at l.fittl@efficientcloud.com - Cheers!

~~~
kiteloop
Great to see Vienna based jobs posted here. Keep 'em coming...

------
javan
Chicago, IL (or anywhere) - Rails Programmer @ 37signals

Amazing group of people; high-quality, high-traffic apps.
<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/8508>

------
techscruggs
Austin, TX - Ruby Programmer AcademicWorks - Scholarship Management in a SAAS
environment.

We are working with a lot of cool technologies: Ruby 1.9.2, Rails 3.0.5, HTML
5, Jquery 1.5, Postgres 9.0, Redis 2.0 (yeah, yeah, yeah, we'll be upgrading
2.2 soon), Chef, AWS hosting and the list goes on ...

We are vigilante about getting the bullshit out of the way and doing what it
takes to make coding fun.

We value passionate people, but won't sacrifice a healthy work/life balance.

We are an early stage, but funded and have more demand for our product than we
thought!

Contact me if you would like to know more.

~~~
jlyke
Contact info?

~~~
techscruggs
aaron@academicworks.com

------
necrodome
Here is a RSS feed for this thread's parent comments (which are mainly job
postings):

<http://whoishiring.heroku.com/rss/2396027>

Thanks to Ronnie Roller (<http://ronnieroller.com/>) for Hacker News API.

~~~
pdelgallego
Very nice, a couple of suggestion:

Can you create the same but that cover all the threads that the whoishiring
account creates, so we can just sign up now and we will receive them every
month.

can you add HN - Who is Hiring (MM YYYY) on as the title on each entry so I
dont see "(title unknown)" in the google reader.

~~~
necrodome
The rss is generated by post id, which is created at the time of writing.

Just change post_id at <http://whoishiring.heroku.com/rss/post_id> with your
desired post, so you can get rss feed for any post.

------
vkris
Long Island, New York

General Sentiment Inc

www.generalsentiment.com

We are a fast growing media measurement company. We use our patented Sentiment
Analysis algorithm which came from 6 years of research out of Stony Brook
University headed by Prof. Steve Skiena.

The only quality we look for an individual is - smartness. If you think you
are, email us.

We use AWS, Hadoop, Cassandra, Lucene, Flume and code in Python, Java, Perl
and more recently with Scala.

------
JBasker
Etsy, the global marketplace for buying, selling and discovering handmade
goods, is hiring across the board in Engineering and Product.

We value iterative development, minimal design aesthetics and deep passion for
creating the things you care about (whether it's an oak table or a Hadoop
cluster).

Check us out at www.etsy.com/jobs (All positions are local in Brooklyn, New
York unless otherwise marked)

~~~
wdewind
I and a bunch of other HNers work at Etsy. It is an awesome engineering
culture and a great place to work. Anyone who has any questions feel free to
email me (contact info in profile, or my hacker news name @etsy.com)

------
penningtonj
Philadelphia, PA

The Center for Biomedical Informatics at the Children's Hospital Of
Philadelphia Research Institute needs a Quality Engineer/Programmer to
establish quality assurance as a core competency of our rapidly growing,
entrepreneurial R&D software group. We’re looking for a unique individual who
is interested in moving beyond typical QA roles and responsibilities, someone
who is driven to create new methods for testing complex biomedical software.
This need is driven by translation of our successful research applications
into clinical practice. \- [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/10507/sr-
programmer-qu...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/10507/sr-programmer-
quality-engineer-children-s-hospital-of?campaign=List)

~~~
JunkDNA
Just to add to this:

Our group has a lot of elements that resemble a startup. So for those of you
who might be "lurkers" who are a bit afraid of a startup, our group can
provide you with some of the benefits you might be craving: small team,
interesting projects, wide technical leeway (we like the right tool for the
job), and a fun work environment.

Some of the things we've been using lately:

\- Python/Django

\- JavaScript (jQuery, Backbone, and many more)

\- Scala

\- Java (when we have to)

\- PHP

\- Objective-C (for mHealth iOS apps)

What we really need for our current position is someone who has solid QA
experience and is looking for a leadership opportunity. You would be starting
from scratch in a very fluid environment and you would set the direction for
our QA efforts. Our work is in research, which has traditionally tolerated
perpetual "beta" software, but we're trying to change that and build high
quality "commercial grade" software. This includes not just traditional
testing, but also defining repeatable processes for deployment, change
control, system availability, etc...

~~~
jjm
I'm a little confused... You describe a small team, interesting projects, wide
technical leeway but the specific job your advertising here is one in QA...
that person won't actually be able to exercise 'from scratch' development
other than a test bed for QA...?

~~~
JunkDNA
We basically need a developer who can own QA, but we expect this person would
also have opportunities to do from scratch development on some of our projects
too. It's a hybrid role that requires just the right person, which is why we
are reaching out here. What we are looking to avoid is someone who "puts up
with" the QA because they are interested in the software development side of
things. We would really like a QA person who also wants to dabble just a bit
in regular "from scratch" development.

------
nethergoat
Redwood Shores, CA (SF Bay Area) - Engineers and more

EA2D is hiring! We're a new, autonomous studio within EA building cross-
platform social games for gamers. We've just launched our first game, Dragon
Age Legends:

<http://apps.facebook.com/dragonagelegends/>

We need help building:

* New features for Dragon Age Legends (big ones: real-time, mobile, etc.)

* New games for big-name IP (we have access to the full EA library)

* An epic social gaming platform (for both internal and external teams)

We're small (30 people) and scrappy. And we're growing fast: 0-200 servers in
the past 6 months. Tech stack is primarily AS3/Java backed by MongoDB, but we
also use Python, JavaScript, and Ruby. We have a highly automated
infrastructure running on AWS (EC2 w/ELBs and ASGs, EMR, SQS, etc., plus more
than a few super-secret/unreleased Amazon features). Buzzword potpourri
includes Chef, node.js, Google App Engine, Hive, Graphite, Tomcat, GitHub,
Pingdom, Loggly, PagerDuty, and continuous deployment. <3 DevOps.

We need platform, game, systems, and mobile engineers. We need data people and
a Director of Technology. We need producers, marketing, and designers. Some of
our job listings are posted here: <http://www.ea2d.com/jobs/>, but we have
positions we haven't even finished writing descriptions for.

If you're an A player, drop me a line: mikeb@ea2d.com

------
StyleOwner
San Francisco -- Frontend Engineer (* see info about Macbook Air below)

Looking for someone with strong frontend skills (javascript, css, html).

You'll be our _fourth_ technical hire. We have a great blend of highly
motivated, smart people and a low stress, positive environment. And fashion is
a very hot area right now.

If you are interested, email me at matt@styleowner.com with some info about
yourself. I'll give you an overview of our business plan and next six months
trajectory. Please mention HN for extra points.

Caveat: We are only looking for someone who either lives in the Bay Area or
who is willing to move here.

* Competitive salary, equity, benefits, and Macbook Air included in compensation package.

We're looking to fill this position in the next few days and will take a
thoughtful look at all applicants.

------
lylo
Edinburgh/Cambridge, UK (Engineer)

FreeAgent is a fast-growing and hugely popular Edinburgh-based company
obsessed with building fantastic online accounting software. We're a team of
smart people looking for clever, productive Ruby engineers in Edinburgh or
Cambridge, UK.

<http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs>

Our engineering team will be at the Scottish Ruby Conference this week, so if
you're going along be sure to grab them for a chat about the role!

------
gracelaw
San Francisco, CA - Flash Engineers / Game Engineers, FTE or Intern

Lolapps is a small, but growing social gaming company with respectful peers.
We are as dedicated to building a great culture as we are to building great
products.

We have teamed up with John Romero and launched
<http://www.facebook.com/RavenwoodFair> in October (11M MAU now and Top 10
Social Game on Facebook.)

We only have 17 engineers now and are looking to grow to 30 this year. People
like working here because they are:

\- working with smart, responsible, and fun people: folks that they actually
enjoy doing stuff with outside of work

\- learning new things, solving hard problems, writing optimized codes and
iterating quickly (Our core technology stack consists of AS3, Python, MySQL,
MongoDB.)

\- making a huge impact with a small and collaborative team in a growing space

\- building feel good games for millions of people to enjoy

\- loving the amazing food, free yoga, playing games like it is part of their
job... <http://www.flickr.com/photos/lolapps/>

Want to help us take social gaming to the next level and work on Ravenwood
Fair / other new IPs? We will relocate you to our office in San Francisco.

Full listings at: <http://lolapps.com/career/>

------
kisielk
Vancouver, BC - Python Software Developer

Zymeworks Inc.

We're a computational biotechnology company focused on designing antibody
therapeutic drugs. We have an in-house protein engineering platform built on
Python & C++ that is constantly evolving to meet the needs of our scientists.

We're looking for a talented software developer, preferably with Python
experience, to further our technology. No prior knowledge of Chemistry,
Biology, or Physics is required but it certainly is helpful. Strong problem
solving skills and an ability to write clean, high performance, efficient code
are a must.

See <http://zymeworks.com/careers/postings/> for a full description.

~~~
thesnark
Hi,

This sounds really interesting to me, and I am in Vancouver too. Would you
consider putting your email address in your profile? I have a quick question
for you.

~~~
kisielk
My email address is already in my profile. Not sure why you can't see it. I
don't mind repeating it here if you can't see it for some reason:
kamil@kamilkisiel.net

~~~
jtheory
There's a slot for email in your profile, but this is not visible to other
users -- if you want people to be able to contact you, include your email in
the "info" textarea.

------
mikepk
Boston, MA - Engineers / Technologists / Programmers - not remote

Why get drowned out in the Valley / SF when you can work on a sweet consumer
web startup in Boston! OK I'll get it out of the way, the weather: well, yeah,
there's snow/slush on the ground right now on April 1st (jokes on us), but it
does make you appreciate when it is nice out a lot more.

We're a new company (<http://smarterer.com>), recently funded, with some big
ideas. Not only are we exploring a space with tons of potential, but we plan
on putting "consumer web" back on the map in the Boston startup scene.

There are just three of us at the moment (and only one tech person: me) so
joining now means you get to have a big impact on the product, the company,
the vision and the technology.

There are lots of interesting product, algorithm, gaming, infrastructure and
scaling challenges. We're currently using Python (not Django), but we're not
language-religious, anyone who loves web tech, big problems, big systems,
design, products and programming might be a good fit.

Sorry, no remote right now. The early core team needs to be local to really
gel (just from my personal and previous startup experience).

if you're interested, email me: mikepk@smarterer.com

------
FainaK
Philadelphia, PA Area- Python/PHP Web Application Developer AWeber
Communications

2 Full time opportunities, developing and maintaining Python web based
applications run on Unix based open source platforms.

Full details at - <http://www.aweber.com/careers.htm>

Responsibilities • Developing web based services like AWeber.com, and others.
• Participating in the evolution to Python, SQLAlchemy, and Pylons system
wide. • Utilizing Python, PHP5, Perl, SQL, JavaScript, HTML, and XML. • Being
part of a team that provides 24x7 coverage for the production environment. •
Monitoring the production environment and fixing or escalating problems that
arise on production machines. • Handling project oriented work, including
developing and maintaining APIs, creating and maintaining web applications &
training others in the production environment. • Capacity and performance
optimization and planning recommendations. • Designing program models and
behaviors. • Integrating new tools into our processes and suggesting new ways
of improving systems.

About AWeber Located in Huntingdon Valley, PA AWeber develops and manages an
online opt-in email marketing and follow-up service. A growing 100,000+
international customer base access our website 24/7 to manage and send their
newsletters to recipients who have specifically opted in on their website to
receive that information.

Please email with the subject "Web Application Developer" a cover letter
describing why you feel this is the position for you, salary requirements,
your preferred desktop OS and detailed PDF resume.

Email- resumes@aweber.com

------
mapleoin
Prague, Czech Republic - SUSE

SUSE Studio - Designer and Web Developer -
<http://susestudio.com/jobs/designer_and_web_developer>

SUSE Studio - Package and Appliance Assembly Engineer -
[http://susestudio.com/jobs/package_and_appliance_assembly_en...](http://susestudio.com/jobs/package_and_appliance_assembly_engineer)

There are a few other jobs in Prague working on different things. There are
two free YAST developer and Ruby on Rails developer positions and there is
also support. I couldn't find a way to link to them from the careers page
however:
[http://careers.novell.com/psp/css89prd/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_H...](http://careers.novell.com/psp/css89prd/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL)

Lots of jobs in other parts of the world there as well.

The atmosphere is great here, it's laid back, while at the same time you get
to work on very big projects and interact with the OpenSUSE community or other
big open source projects outside SUSE.

If you're applying for one of the jobs in the Prague office, feel free to ask
me anything in an email or send your CV for me to forward it to HR.

------
arupchak
Amazon.com - Seattle WA - No remote, but willing to relocate based on
experience. H1B is possible, again, depending on experience.

I am looking for a strong Systems Support Engineer for our growing team. We
like to describe our organization as a Startup within Amazon, as our part of
the business is still growing rapidly and our engineers can have a lot of
influence on where the product goes.

Job description below. Contact me at ${hn_username}@gmail.com if you have any
questions.

The Amazon Services team is looking for a great Systems Support Engineer to
keep our systems running and our customers happy. You should be comfortable in
a Linux environment, be able to automate everything you did yesterday, and
willing to troubleshoot and solve new problems on a daily basis. Come join one
of the fastest growing teams within Amazon.

Responsibilities:

-Maintain stability and performance of our systems via tickets during business hours oncall shifts

-Diagnose and troubleshoot new production issues that affect our customers

-Create and maintain standard operating procedure documents for new issues identified

-Automate operational tasks to assist with our scaling needs

Requirements:

-Proficiency in a scripting language (Ruby, Perl, Python, Shell)

-Familiar with SQL databases

-Comfortable navigating a Linux environment

-Basic understanding of web application architectures

Bonus points:

-Written a Rails application

-Deep knowledge of Oracle databases

-Troubleshooting experience

-Ticketing experience

------
rhoward
Java Development opportunities for Agile Enthusiasts. Only those with a
passion for creativity and innovation as well as a drive for excellence need
apply.

Pillar Technology is rapidly increasing its team in the Detroit Metro area. We
have multiple projects that need strong agile developers who feel comfortable
coaching others on practices like tdd, continuous integration, and pair
programming. We are entering an age where our clients are embracing full Agile
transformations and Pillar is at the heart of it. If you want to be part of
these exciting opportunities, please send resumes to
rhoward@pillartechnology.com

technical skills needed:

3+ years experience with Java EE or strong background in other oo languages .

web services

hands on experience with Test Driven Development, Continuous Integration and
pair programming

nice to have, but not necessary

experience with portals

experience with development mobile applications

SOA

Company Overview:

Over the last 12 years, Pillar has been successfully mentoring clients and
implementing software development best practices in a variety of industries.
Our Speed to Value (S2V) approach is influenced by Agile Methodologies (XP,
Scrum, TDD) and includes practices such as Continuous Integration and Travel
Light. This approach has enabled us to deliver measurable business value early
and often in software development projects.

We strive to offer an exciting work environment that balances learning with
delivery, a culture that is fun, fast paced and geared to the success of both
the project and the individual.

please send resumes to hr@pillartechnology.com

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel - YC S09, real-time web analytics

We're dealing with very large volumes of data (> 1B requests per month), using
MongoDB, MySQL, Redis, and Python.

We're primarily hiring for two roles:

* Full-stack web developer (building everything from our internal API's to JS/CSS) <http://mixpanel.com/jobs/frontend-engineer>

* Scalability engineer (help us stay on top of our growth, lots of cool stuff here) <http://mixpanel.com/jobs/backend-engineer>

<http://mixpanel.com/jobs>, apply to jobs@mixpanel.com

------
sybreon
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

Aeste - <http://www.aeste.my/hiringnow>

Swimming (and drowning) at the software-hardware boundary.

We are currently looking to fill several full-time engineering positions.

If you are looking for a place to experience an alternate work culture within
Malaysia, feel free to apply. At AESTE, you will be given the opportunity to
impact the world in unexpected ways.

~~~
xtrumanx
May I ask how welcoming Malaysian companies are to the idea of hiring
foreigners?

I currently don't live in Malaysia but spent many years there in university
and I do think about going back once in a while but I'm not so sure if it
would be easy for a non-local to get a job there.

Any thoughts on the matter as someone living there?

------
andrewvc
Santa Monica / Los Angeles, CA: VOKLE, Inc. ( <http://www.vokle.com> )

Full Time: Flash/Flex developer. If you think dealing with tricky issues with
live streaming video is fun, this might be the job for you. We've got massive
growth and we deal with that on a large scale. Ideally you're the sort of
developer who does more than just flash/flex, and would welcome stepping into
other roles (rails dev, ops.) as well.

Paid Intern: We're looking to hire a paid intern to hack on our Ruby/Rails
site. We're committed to code quality, and believe strongly in testing.

About VOKLE:

We were started a year and a half ago and have seen fantastic growth.
Additionally, we've got a fun stack to work on and a great office environment.

You'll be working in Santa Monica, the heart of LA's startup community. We're
active members of the community (I'm the organizer of LA Hacker News actually)
and this is a great place to be if you want to be a part of it.

Contact: andrew@vokle.com

------
jack
Vancouver, BC, Canada

Telecommuting is an option.

Clio (<http://www.goclio.com>) is hiring talented Ruby on Rails developers. We
are a fast-growing provider of practice management software for lawyers in
small firms. Think of Clio as a mashup of Highrise, FreshBooks, Basecamp, and
Harvest tailored to the specific project management needs of lawyers that
practice as solos or in small firms (which is, by the way, 80% of lawyers in
North America). We're a small, fun-loving and tight-knit team with team
members spread across North America. We're looking for team players that also
know how to work independently. If you're located in Vancouver, great, but if
not please still apply.

If you're interested please apply via
[http://clio.theresumator.com/apply/Lx3Omr/Software-
Developer...](http://clio.theresumator.com/apply/Lx3Omr/Software-Developer-
Ruby-On-Rails.html) or jobs@goclio.com.

------
famousactress
San Francisco, CA - (Remote considered for the right fit)

Elation EMR - We're building incredibly useful web-based tools for physicians.
It's a really rewarding and exciting space, and current a team of only five
people, so you'd definitely have an opportunity to make a huge difference.
We're angel-funded, and have an amazing group of advisors and investors.

We're open minded about tools, but right now they include jQuery,
Python/Django, MySQL, Redis, Celery, Sphinx.

Take a peek at <http://elationemr.com>

------
davi
I'm hiring a software developer for my group at Janelia Farm Research Campus,
in Ashburn, VA. The goal will be to develop workflow for extracting wiring
diagrams of neuronal circuits from large-scale serial electron microscopy of
brain tissue. You can read about what I'm doing at
<http://www.hhmi.org/research/fellows/bock.html>, and browse data at
<http://bit.ly/ga3Cfk>. A detailed writeup of the approach was published a few
weeks ago in an article at Nature.

I think the ideal candidate could come from a variety of backgrounds --
someone who had previously written or contributed significantly to the
development of a game engine could be good, for example. Looking for strong
quantitative chops, creativity, and a willingness to do some plumbing in order
to make an elegant solution.

------
a-priori
Ottawa (Gatineau), Canada - software developers, software architects, QA,
project & development managers, sales.

Burlington, Canada - QA.

San Jose, California - software architects.

Yerevan, Armenia - software developers.

Cluj, Romania - software developers.

Macadamian, a software development and UX consultancy, is hiring for multiple
positions in all of our offices. If you're interested, please contact either
myself (mmelanson@macadamian.com) or careers@macadamian.com.

<http://www.macadamian.com/about_us/careers/>

~~~
windsurfer
Hi! I'm a university student in Ottawa with some Linux, Java, C++ and .NET
experience. Are you looking for a hard working student? :)

~~~
a-priori
We're mostly looking for experienced developers, but we do hire students and
junior developers here and there. You should definitely apply though. It can't
hurt to try, can it?

------
petervandijck
Montreal or Canada: Javascript frontent developer, iOS/mobile developer and
backend Scala/Grails developers. Full-time, salaried.

We're a small startup that's funded. We're building a product in the photo
space, not another mobile photo sharing app (however awesome those are), but
solving some real problems and looking at the future of photography. We're
starting small but thinking big.

We're small, lean and awesome to work with, if I say so myself. We're planning
an office but for now everyone is working from home. We're only 3 so far, so
we're looking to build the initial team.

You get a competitive salary and full benefits.

We have open-source Fridays, which means you can work on an open source
project of your choice on Fridays.

<http://blog.getgush.com>, or contact me via my HN profile email. Add your
Github profile, HN username, OS, blog etc.

------
ewryan
Boulder, CO - Gnip (<http://gnip.com>) - Two engineering positions, multiple
sales/marketing positions: <http://gnip.com/careers>

About Gnip: Gnip's software collects, processes and delivers hundreds of
millions of activities a day from a wide variety of social media APIs. Using
an agile process with weekly iterations and bi-weekly deployments, we take a
pragmatic approach to building our software which requires a broad palette of
language experience, framework understanding, and software environments.

Technology we use: Ruby/JRuby/Rails, Java, Amazon Web Services (EC2/S3/RDS),
MySQL, Git/GitHub

Perks: Daily breakfast at work, Ski passes, Open workday tab at two awesome
coffee shops (The Cup, The Laughing Goat), Gym membership, In office kegerator

------
equalarrow
San Francisco, CA

Limos.com has openings. They are doing 'speed hiring' where you will get an
offer letter before you leave. I think that's pretty cool.

Right now there are positions open for:

Front end html5/css developer QA person Sr. Rails developer.

Check out the jobs page: <http://www.limos.com/jobs>

------
doscott
Austin, TX (or anywhere for the right person) -- Ruby + Front-End

Small team (3). Bootstrapped. Profitable. 1.5 years old. High Traffic. High
Visibility. Good Times.

DoStuff Media runs: * The social and artist discovery portions of many large
music festival websites: Lollapalooza, Austin City Limits, Jazz Fest, and many
more * Local Entertainment guides in 3 cities (more launching soon): Do512.com
(austin), Do312.com (chicago), Do713.com (Houston)

We've got a nice piece of local pretty figured out and are growing
(revenue/footprint not team) quickly. Need someone that is fast/good/gets
design/likes to have a good time.

Pay ain't great to start, but not bad either. and lots of perks, like vip to
festivals.

More and contact info at: <http://dostuffmedia.com>

------
northisup
Skype! Help us fix Mac version 5 :)

Also a whole host of backend engineering on huge scale systems (not listed for
some reason, ping me)

<http://skypecareers.com/results>

------
gduffy
San Francisco, CA

Dropcam - Started by two former Xobni employees, we are helping people keep an
eye on the things they care about using Wi-Fi cameras with cloud DVR
recording.

We take in more video than YouTube and are one of the largest video streaming
sites on the 'net. We're extremely popular in middle America, check out:
<https://www.dropcam.com/press>

Lots of awesome stuff to work on: big data (everyone says this- but trust me,
we _really_ mean it!), web/flash, embedded software, video analysis & computer
vision, mobile apps. Venture-backed and hiring!

Check out <https://www.dropcam.com/jobs> or email me at greg@dropcam.com.

~~~
jdavid
I met with Greg this week for lunch. He seems like a really nice guy and
Dropcam is up to some great stuff.

------
garysieling
Philadelphia, PA (Blue Bell) - Software engineers- Java/C#. We're a small
company, and write software for pharmaceuticals & energy companies.
<http://www.wingspan.com/about/careers/>

~~~
jjm
Looks like a lot of Java. Java for .Net, Java Web Client dev, Java DB
connectors.

------
plnewman
Foster City, CA

Rearden Commerce:

You: Hacker generalist with some development and some ops experience who
enjoys a fun environment.

Us: Internal applications team at Rearden Commerce. We build & deploy tools &
applications that make the company more productive.

Full details at <http://www.heyimhiring.com/> or ptrk@reardencommerce.com

------
willwagner
Palo Alto, CA - SurveyMonkey.com

We're looking for Javascript/FrontEnd Developers, Python Developers, and Ops
people. We also have some Product Manager and QA positions available.

Feel free to email me directly or hit up our jobs page:
<http://www.surveymonkey.com/jobs/Home_Jobs.aspx>

------
niyazpk
Bangalore, India (Sorry, no remote).

We are looking for JavaScript/UI Developers.

We are a well funded ecommerce Startup. We already have a good team working on
the technology side.

Please get in touch and I will convince you to join us :)

(Freshers and interns are welcome too).

~~~
vivekjishtu
I think you forgot to post a url.

~~~
niyazpk
Sorry, no url as of yet. Please send me an email if interested. (See my
profile)

------
nixme
San Francisco, CA - Web and Mobile Engineers

Manymoon is the #1 app in the Google Apps Marketplace. We have multiple open
positions for full-time engineers as we build our new social productivity
platform for small businesses.

We work primarily in Ruby, Javascript/CoffeeScript, Groovy, MySQL, MongoDB,
and Redis and experiment where we see fit. We're also moving aggressively into
iPhone and Android development.

We're a small team with a cool office in SOMA -- music playing and pets always
welcome.

Contact me directly with any questions: gopal@manymoon.com

<http://www.manymoon.com/jobs>

~~~
jordo37
Wasn't Manymoon just acquired by Salesforce? How does that acquisition affect
the realities of this job?

~~~
nixme
Indeed, but we're running as a separate business with it's own office. Thus
the benefits of shipping code quickly as a small team like a startup, but with
the solid perks and resources from a fast-growing corporate sponsor.

------
btipling
San Francisco.

Cloudkick @ Rackspace. We really need some more front-end engineers. If you're
good with JavaScript please give us a call. <http://cloudkick.com/careers>

We're about to move into a brand new office, so it should be fun. Offer a lot
of freedom and challenging responsibilities.

------
kola
Palo Alto, CA

Mertado (YC W2010) - Help users discover interesting merchandise.

We use - MongoDB, MySQL, Python, LAMP.

* Frontend Engineers - (APIs, CSS/JS). Help build our web app, Facebook app and our new embedded shopping offering.

* Backend engineers - Work on product recommendation engine, custom in house analytics engine, APIs, scalability & build platform to integrate with hundreds of our vendors.

* Interns - Web developers, backend developers, marketing.

Why talk to us? Awesome team, well funded, really big market opportunity
(think Zappos, QVC).

Apply - jobs@mertado.com

More info - <http://www.mertado.com/jobs>

~~~
kqueue
<http://i.imgur.com/ELqhr.png> Seriously?

------
euroclydon
Raleigh, NC

Power Analytics Corporation

We write software to model and simulate large important power systems, like
Micro-Grids and Data Centers, in real time. As a software developer here, you
would get to write a lot of new code and work with some very smart engineers.

We are looking for a software engineer with experience in electrical power
systems or process control who has strong skills building APIs using C# and
WCF. Web development knowledge such as Javascript and SVG would be a plus.

<http://poweranalytics.com/>

contact: jpearce at company domain.

------
AntiRush
Have you built your own sweet HTML5 game? At Game Closure, we are building a
cross-platform HTML5-based gaming SDK (iOS, Android, and browser for now).
Shoot us an email at jobs@gameclosure.com.

Located in Palo Alto, CA. We will pay for your travel if we want to interview
you.

We are hiring for the following positions:

Game Developer: Experience building games and knowledge of javascript. Show us
your games!

Platform Engineer: Deep expertise in some of the following - iOS, Android,
WebGL/OpenGL, javascript, HTML5.

Network Engineer: Deep expertise in real-time networking technologies on the
web.

------
ardit33
Yammer is hiring. Both server side (Scala, Java, Ruby) front end (JS), and
especially mobile clients (Android/iPhone/Blackberry).
<https://www.yammer.com/jobs>

It is great company, with a really fun and awesome environment.

shoot an email at ardit33[at_gmail_com]

------
benro
Cedar Rapid, IA - Engineer/Developer

Small consulting company providing solutions ranging from Industrial
Automation to High Precision Agriculture. Looking for INTERN s and Full time
developers. Software Development is primarily .NET, but experience with
LabView and PLC Programming would be helpful.

------
buymorechuck
Palo Alto, CA - Flipboard Seeking iOS, service, and web developers with a
passion for design and craftsmanship. (No remote is possible.)

<http://www.flipboard.com/jobs>

[NSString stringWithFormat:@"%@+HN@%@.com", @"charles", @"flipboard"]

"%s+HN@%s.com" % ("charles", "flipboard")

------
azanar
Seattle, WA

Wetpaint

We’re working on a platform of new services and tools aimed at a revolutionary
new way of doing publishing. Systems that can spot breaking news, predict the
amount of traffic a piece of content will drive and figure out where, when and
how to best distribute this content.

We are looking for a software developer and a test engineer. Details here:
<http://www.wetpaint.com/page/jobs>

Feel free to contact me about either of these, or anything else on that page:
ecarrel@wetpaint.com

------
nfriedly
San Francisco, CA

Sociable Labs - Smarter Facebook Social Plugins - <http://sociablelabs.com>

We're looking for hackers for front-end, back-end, ops, and more - details
here: <https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sociable/list>

We're pushing the limits of what cross-domain AJAX can do and serving millions
of visitors per month on a number of well-known websites.

Apply at jobscore or send me a note if you have any questions: nathan @
company url.

------
bokchoi
Seattle, WA - java dev, front-end dev, tester, and PM positions available.

LabKey is looking for devs, testers, and PMs. We are a bioinformatics software
company and you will play a key role in the creation of a product that allows
scientists to integrate, analyze, and share large, complex datasets,
accelerating their critical work in fields such as cancer and HIV research.

Contact info and more about the positions: <http://labkey.com/company/careers>

------
alex_c
Toronto - Senior Java/MySQL Developer.

You'd be working as part of a small team on a very successful, high-traffic
API - I suspect the type of position many HNers would enjoy.

<http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/sof/2284072232.html>

Edit: also hiring for a more junior Mobile/Web Developer position (aimed
mostly at new grads).

<http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/sof/2278675500.html>

------
tsewlliw
Austin, TX

SmartBear, CodeCollaborator team. We do team lunches, and we have fun.

Multiple developer openings:

Mostly just be smart and adaptable, but specifics in Eclipse/RCP, Visual
Studio addins, Web GUI stuff, and version control systems are big wins.

QA opening:

We like automated testing. I'm the wrong guy for specifics, but I'll hook you
up.

will.west@smartbear.com

------
bkrausz
GazeHawk is hiring interns and full-timers in Mountain View.

We're looking for both web developers & computer vision/machine learning
folks.

Webdev description: <http://www.gazehawk.com/jobs/>

CV/ML description: smart person with exposure to ML and a strong desire to
expand on it.

We're also looking for a blogger/statistics intern. Come run cool ET studies
and then write about them!

Email address is in my profile: send me anything to convince me that you're
awesome (a resume is a good example).

------
jneale
Camden - London - UK - Full stack Ruby devs

We're a rapidly expanding media technology company looking for lots of
developers. We have a whole range of technologies working in production
including Hadoop, Mongo and Clojure.

You can see our main site at <http://www.forward.co.uk/>, or our tech site at
<http://forwardtechnology.co.uk/>

mailto:jon.neale@forward.co.uk, or jobs@forwardtechnology.co.uk

------
cwebb227
Lead Software Developer for early-stage startup in Santa Monica

OVERVIEW ChowNow is interviewing Lead Software Developer candidates.

We're an early-stage startup based in Santa Monica, focused on scaling online
ordering to tens of thousands of restaurants in the U.S. and abroad. We've got
a novel approach that involves web apps, Facebook apps, iOS apps, and Android
apps. We're in "pilot" stage with over a dozen restaurant locations.

We're looking for someone who will lead our software development efforts.

RESPONSIBILITIES Work side-by-side with co-founders and make technology
decisions. Hands-on development of products. Help build-out and manage
development team.

REQUIREMENTS Production experience with LAMP stack. Proficiency using
HTML/CSS/Javascript/AJAX. Experience with Symfony framework is a plus.
Demonstrated design and UX sensibilities. Strong Computer Science fundamentals
gained through Bachelor’s degree in CS, related discipline or equivalent
industry experience. Ability to work in areas outside of your usual comfort
zone and get things done quickly.

This is a great opportunity to join an early-stage startup as the first full-
time technical team member. Compensation will be a combination of cash and
stock options, to be discussed.

Please submit resumes to jobs@chownow.com. Thanks.

------
pashields
New Haven, CT or remote (us only, northeast preferred) - iPhone and/or opengl
developer

We're a funded stealth startup building what we call a social opinion
platform. We'd like to add another developer on our iPhone client. In
particular someone with experience build graphical elements on top of opengl
and/or quartz would fill a good niche.

Please submit code/github/portfolio if you are interested. Good compensation,
equity for right person. pat at floop dot com.

------
throwawayappdev
REMOTE - (1) iOS/Mac Developer (2) Java / Android Developer (3) HTML/CSS/JS
Developer

Highly Profitable Mac/iOS Startup Hiring ($300 to $500/day, or monthly/yearly
equivalent)

We are one of the leading developers on the iOS and Mac platforms with dozens
of successful apps, adding around one million new users per month and doubling
our revenues every quarter.

You need to be:

1\. Passionate

2\. Dedicated

3\. Awesome at what you do

If you have strong experience and a portfolio to back yourself up, then please
email us at: throwawayappdev@gmail.com

Immediate start available.

~~~
oscardelben
email sent

------
buro9
London - Java Developer

London - Python Developer

London - Front-end Web Developer

Product creation and incubation as part of Yell Labs. Based near Chancery
Lane/Holborn.

We want people who can teach us stuff, we promise an environment in which
you'll also be learning.

Our team is already great, if you want to come in for a short meeting to find
out more, please do. We're also good for meeting in pubs post-work, or
travelling nearby for lunch if you'd prefer to meet us at your convenience.

mailto:david.kitchen@yellgroup.com

------
jonasvp
Kreuzberg, Berlin, Germany - Python (Django) developer -
<http://www.jonasundderwolf.de>

We're a small web development agency taking on bigger projects. We use Django,
FeinCMS, git, PostgreSQL, Fabric to build faster, prettier, and more usable
sites for our clients. Looking to start on a product of our own later this
year as well.

On-site only at this point - Berlin is a great site to be, though!

------
nmueller
Menlo Park, CA - Generalist Ruby Engineer
<http://www.nearbuysystems.com/company/rubyengineer>

Menlo Park, CA - C++/CUDA Engineer
<http://www.nearbuysystems.com/company/cengineer>

Nearbuy Systems is a year-old startup working on indoor location-based
services. We've got two positions -- a C++/CUDA engineer to work on the
"location" part and a ruby engineer for the "services" side.

Our location system fuses together multiple sensor feeds to get 1m accuracy
indoors. It's a highly parallel system with agressive performance requirements
and a lot of fun problems. "Services" encompasses a Rails frontend, a large
distributed backend, data collection and reporting. If you like ruby but
aren't 100% frontend focused you'll fit right in.

We're a small engineering team (currently three people, growing to six). We
practice agile development, love playing with new technologies and know how to
have a good time. Experience with something unusual and unrelated to the
requirements is a big plus.

------
meterplech
New York, NY.

1010data- Want to work with the biggest data possible? Our clients include
such massive data producers as the New York Stock Exchange and Dollar General.
If you are interested in any of the positions below, email me (it's in my
account info).

We are hiring in two main areas...

1) Developer- want to learn an incredibly cool functional programming language
similar to APL? Enjoy thinking list/vectorized (we love people who know Lisp!)
or want to learn more about it? Developers build our incredibly fast and
flexible platform, find out ways to process terabytes of data in mind-blowing
and massively parallelized ways, and solve deeply analytic questions for
customers.

2) Business Intelligence Developer- Want to combine passion for
stat/econ/business and technology? These developers work with clients to get
the most out of their data. They create analytic applications built on top of
our platform.

Also Sys engineers and web applications programmers, but I am not involved in
that. Check out <http://www.1010data.com/company/careers/current-job-openings>

------
lamplighter
Toronto, full time (no remote)

Uken Games - <http://www.uken.com/jobs>

We are a startup (~10 full times) that makes web based games in HTML5 for iOS,
Android, BlackBerry and Facebook. We are growing fast and need talented back-
end web engineers to help us scale (Rails & MySQL). We are also looking for
Javascript developers to help us push the edge of what browsers can do.

------
raptrjobs
Location: Mountain View, CA (a couple blocks from 101)

Remote: Sorry, no remote work

Raptr is adding some exciting products to help our over 6 million users get
more out of their video games, and we need some help!

We're hiring for frontend web, backend web, and desktop client application
software engineer positions.

Raptr helps people get more out of their games with useful tools to track
gameplay time, compare achievements, enable social interaction, and discovery
of games and users.

<http://raptr.com/>

We're looking for folks with a solid CS background, and a good top to bottom
understanding of large scale web applications.

Backend web positions work on scaling, data, and providing apis to the
frontend team (80% PHP, some Python, a tiny bit of legacy Perl).

Frontend web team writes html, javascript, and view layer php code using
backend apis. Client Application team writes a python + QT application for
chat + friends + gameplay tracking.

Take a look at the job descriptions at <http://raptr.com/info/jobs> and email
me (chris-jobs@raptr.com) with resume for quick consideration if you're
interested.

------
gnubardt
Boston/Cambridge, Seattle, INTERN - Java, Rails, Frontend, HTML5 Developers

Brightcove - An online video provider, we're rapidly scaling (over 1 billion
player requests a week) and need QA & Software engineers. Our backend is
mostly Java & Rails with Flex and HTML5 on the frontend.

<http://brightcove.com/careers>

Send me an email (in profile) if you have any questions!

------
cuantilecorp
(1) C# developer full time in NYC (midtown east) database work with sql
server, good skills with sql queries and profiling. 2+ years experience.
Finance experience a plus. Relaxed work environment, good benefits, hard
software problems. (2) Flex/Flash developer on a part-time contract basis to
do work on a client app. 20-30 hours work.

Send resumes and salary/rate requirements to jobs@cuantile.com

------
lbbell
DC Metro Area - Blue Atlas Interactive is looking for talented and motivated
web and mobile developers. As a web developer for Blue Atlas, you will have
the opportunity to work with contemporary technologies/tools, and be involved
in the full life-cycle of projects. We are looking for developers with strong
HTML/CSS/Javascript skills. Experience with server-side technologies is ideal,
but we are willing to train the right candidate.

If any of the following sound like you, we would love to hear from you:

    
    
        * You're curious - you want to know how it works
        * Something just feels right about a new book from O'Reilly or Pragmatic Press
        * You're a developer, but you understand the importance and value of asthetics
        * You enjoy the process of talking through a solution
        * You have interests outside of everything web
    

Will consider permanent or contract. Must be local to the DC metro area. U.S.
citizenship required.

Interested? Email resume, salary requirements and portfolio examples to
hr@blueatlas.com

------
tungwaiyip
Kontagent (San Francisco, CA)

We are looking for sales and engineers! <http://jobvite.com/m?3rJ72fw3>

Kontagent measures people, not pages, and is a leading analytics platform for
social application developers. The platform has been built to provide deep
social behavior analysis and visualization that provides actionable insights
via a hosted, on-demand service. It works with many of the world’s largest
developers and brands, tracking thousands of social applications and games
with over 100 million monthly active users and over 15 billion messages per
month.

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/10/facebook-analytics-
platform...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/10/facebook-analytics-platform-
kontagent-now-tracking-100m-users-15b-messages-per-month/)

[http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/28/kontagent-launches-real-
ti...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/28/kontagent-launches-real-time-social-
app-monitoring-system/)

Email me waiyip.tung at kontagent.com if you need more information.

------
mivok
Columbia, MD - OmniTI

Site Reliability Engineer (Systems Administrator), Database Administrator, Web
Engineer (Perl or PHP), Project Manager, Javascript Developer, Web Interface
Designer

See <http://omniti.com/is/hiring> (and <http://circonus.com/careers> for the
Javascript Developer Position).

~~~
paul9290
hi im a Front-End Engineer in Bel Air, MD. Is there a direct email contact I
can send my resume to?

------
Jakob
Munich, Germany - Game Developer

Pokermania connects social gaming with world-known artists. We are partly
community partly online gaming and have small offices in Cologne and Munich.
Cologne travels through the world and returns with the best artists and
brands. The other half is the engineering department and sits in Munich. We
are technically-driven and develop a social poker platform.

The mixture between entertainment industry and software development is fast-
paced. But our small team entertains many users simultaneously. The work
changes frequently. We love to be responsible for the complete system and
scale it to the next level. We are 12/12 on the Joel Test [0] :)

As a game developer you will work with us and

* expand a system which is easy and scales * have very good knowledge of either Python, PHP or JavaScript * can work in a unix environment

Plusses are

* MySQL/XtraDB scaling experience * Interest in Poker * Active OpenSource contributor

[0] <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

------
pretzel
London, UK

Qubit digital - <http://www.qubitdigital.com/join-our-team>

We're looking to double the size of our company over the next 12 months. We're
hiring senior and graduate software engineers in the next quarter, plus a
whole bunch of other roles. We're not looking any skills in particular, just
smart people.

Qubit Digital is a year-old company founded by 4 ex-Googlers. We're in the
business of making company's websites perform better, by generating rule-based
concrete advice.

We've a bunch of huge clients already, and are trying to keep up with growth!
It's a busy time and you'll get thrown in the middle of bunch of AI work,
doing cloud computing and presenting complex data to clients in a simple
actionable manner.

It's a fun place to be (not just because we're in the middle of Soho), there's
a bunch of perks for everyone and there's both strong leadership from above
and freedom for everyone to do things the way they know best.

If you are interested, send an email to careers@qubitdigital.com.

~~~
bnoordhuis
Sounds promising. Is remote an option?

~~~
pretzel
No, we're all working pretty closely as an engineering team, and there's a lot
of interaction between engineering an all the other teams that wouldn't work
without the personal contact.

------
ynn4k
Intelligent App search and discovery startup is looking for:

US / India - Business Development/Marketing Manager

India - Front end designer, Deployment architect, NLP research engineer.

<http://iapps.in/jobs>

~~~
vivekjishtu
Where is it located in India?

~~~
ynn4k
New Delhi

~~~
startupdude
then of course you wont find programmers :p.

------
danielpatricio
Toronto - Backend/Front-end Pinpoint Social
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUfRqCem5_M>

We have built a self-service platform for building promotions on the world's
largest social networks.

We are looking for a hacker to add to our hustle. API integrations and the
self service usability are our current priorities

Say hi at @danielpatricio

~~~
3pt14159
Unbelievably high quality video Daniel.

~~~
danielpatricio
Thanks! Have been hard at work on it. Looking to get it on the front page with
the new landing page we are working on as well

------
christyyyjoy
Ruby Developer - San Diego, CA
[http://stocktwits.jobscore.com/jobs/stocktwits/ruby-
develope...](http://stocktwits.jobscore.com/jobs/stocktwits/ruby-
developer/aw_6hatGir4j2ieJe4bk1X)

PHP / WordPress Developer - San Diego, CA
[http://stocktwits.jobscore.com/jobs/stocktwits/web-
developer...](http://stocktwits.jobscore.com/jobs/stocktwits/web-developer-
wordpress-php/aeDpsssCOr4iC_eJe4bk1X)

Bookkeeper/Accountant - San Diego, CA
[http://stocktwits.jobscore.com/jobs/stocktwits/bookkeeperacc...](http://stocktwits.jobscore.com/jobs/stocktwits/bookkeeperaccountant/dcrjw2w-Cr4lNgeJe4bk1X)

StockTwits is hiring for three positions in our Coronado, CA office. We're a
quickly-growing team that was recently named one of Fast Company's 10 most
innovative companies in web: [http://www.fastcompany.com/1738656/the-10-most-
innovative-co...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1738656/the-10-most-innovative-
companies-in-web)

~~~
gsiener
Hi christyyyjoy, can I ask you more about the Bookkeeper/Accountant role?
siener [at] gmail [dot] com

------
martharotter
Nomad Editions - New York city area (remote may be an option for this role)
<http://readnomad.com>

Web Developer for Digital Magazine Startup

Nomad Editions, a startup creating digital weeklies for mobile devices, is
looking for an awesome web-standards focused HTML/CSS/JS developer to help
build our content on top of Treesaver (treesaver.net), one of the most
exciting new open source frameworks for digital news and magazine publishing.
The developer will be responsible for taking wireframes and translating them
into standards-compliant web pages in Treesaver.

We're seeking: - Expertise in standards-based web development with HTML/CSS/JS
- Ideal candidate would also have design skills - Interest in working with a
very exciting company doing something no one else in the digital publishing
industry is doing: making digital content look amazing everywhere

If you're interested or have questions, please e-mail Martha Rotter at
mrotter@readnomad.com

------
dirtyaura
Helsinki, Finland - SUMMER INTERN - Developer or Graphic Designer

We are a small startup company creating real social games for the tablet-era.
Games that bring people together. We see tablets as new kind of devices that
are great for both online & offline social gaming.

We are about to release Dust Up for Two - a tactical 2-player space battle for
iPad <http://huikea.com/dustup> . You'll be working with us on a game based on
it. Think StarCraft that can be played both online and face-to-face in bars &
schools.

For internship position, we are looking for coders and graphic designers that
are passionated about game design. Read more from <http://huikea.com/jobs>

We expect you to work from Helsinki during the summer. It's a great summer
city with a lively game development scene. After the summer other arrangements
are possible.

<http://huikea.com>

------
calbear81
Sunnyvale, CA - Software Engineers

Room 77 is building the world's first hotel room search engine. We launched in
February 2011 and won "Best Overall" startup at the LAUNCH conference and the
Audience Choice award at Web 2.0 Expo so we've got a lot of great momentum.

We’re looking for superstar engineers to join our team in Sunnyvale,
California — the heart of Silicon Valley. We're well funded and have a roster
of superstar investors and angels.

Who you are:

Superstar coder, self-motivated, focused, and interested in making a big
impact as an early employee of a fast-paced startup

BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or a related field

Passionate about travel

What you’ll do:

Build upon Room 77’s first public product with powerful new features

Design algorithms to enable the world's fastest and most feature-rich travel
search engine (primarily with C++, Javascript, PHP and Python)

Revolutionize the way people travel

Send us your resume at jobs+engw[at]room77.com or find out more (including our
puzzles) at <http://www.room77.com/jobs.html>

------
dboyd
San Francisco, CA - Ruby/Rails Engineer

We are an early-stage, angle-funded startup building the next generation
online video marketplace. We have several significant customers using and
profiting from our application. Founders have had several exits with big
players (e.g., IAC and Viacom); we are looking to do it again.

We are hiring a Ruby/Rails Engineer. If you are passionate, have strong
opinions, and are not afraid to be critical then we would like to talk to you.

We have a small engineering team, and we offer plenty of opportunity to work
anywhere in the stack. Everything from jQuery plugins to cluster management
tools will need work. There are plenty of things to be done, and everything
you do will have an immediate and significant impact. You don't have to be a
generalist, but the opportunity is there if you want it.

Company Site: <http://www.realgravity.com/>

Apply Here: workfor@realgravity.com

------
sifter3000
London, England Dennis Publishing - Mobile (iOS, Android) developers

We're a publishing company building a first class internal team to help us
create a range of apps for mobile phones and tablets. We'll be looking at
taking our existing brands onto new devices in interesting and exciting ways,
as well as launching mobile and tablet software based on completely new ideas.

Great central London location, brand new team and lots of opportunity for
creative input :)

Details: <http://www.dennis.co.uk/node/1741>,
[http://www.dennis.co.uk/working-at-
dennis/vacancy/1745/ios-m...](http://www.dennis.co.uk/working-at-
dennis/vacancy/1745/ios-mobile-tablet-software-developer),
[http://www.dennis.co.uk/working-at-
dennis/vacancy/1747/mobil...](http://www.dennis.co.uk/working-at-
dennis/vacancy/1747/mobile-tablet-ux-specialist)

------
kreilly
Media6Degrees is looking for Java Engineers in NYC.

[http://media6degrees.com/2010/12/server-side-senior-java-
dev...](http://media6degrees.com/2010/12/server-side-senior-java-developer/)

The Server-Side Developer role requires in-depth experience with the
following:

    
    
        Server- side Java (5.0, 6 strongly preferred) including multi-threading, concurrency, etc.
        Application Server or Servlet containers, Tomcat 5.5 or later strongly preferred
        TDD, Unit, Integration and Functional testing.
        Strong working knowledge of browsers and web technologies
        Experience with IoC containers; Spring/Spring MVC strongly preferred
        ORM; Hibernate strongly preferred
        JUnit
        Java Profiler, JProfiler perferred
        SQL; MySQL 5.1 strongly preferred
        Continuous Integration; Hudson strongly preferred
        Maven 2
        IDE, Eclipse strongly preferred
        Subversion
        Linux

------
snprbob86
Seattle

Thinkfuse.com

A bit about you:

\- Full-stack developer who really gives a shit

\- Preference for Rails & Javascript

\- You'd be employee #4, founding team

\- Meaningful salary and equity

A bit about us:

\- Big, cool, fun vision for the consumerization of the enterprise

\- Quirky, clever plan of attack

\- Two ex-Google/Microsoftdevelopers & one ex-iLike
biz/sales/design/manager/everything guy

\- Funded by an A-team of angels

\- Headquartered in the Founder's Co-op offices in SLU with nearly 20 other
awesome startups

Email: brandon@thinkfuse.com

------
ig1
For UK'ers check out:

<http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-jobs>

(CoderStack is my company; we have lots of startups recruiting through us
though)

------
GVRV
Melbourne, AUS - Generalist Web Dev code monkey [FULL TIME, NO REMOTE]

The small web development team within Infoxchange Australia
(<http://www.infoxchange.net.au/>) is looking for a couple of developers. We
work on a Debian/Apache/Perl/PHP/PostgreSQL stack on some fairly JS-heavy
applications. The team is so small, that it is essentially a startup. You'll
be a vital part of the team sure to making important contributions to all
aspects of development. Please feel free to contact me if you want more
information on the kind of work we do and the applications we develop.
Graduates welcome to apply.

More information about the job:
[http://www.jobseeker.org.au/employment/results.chtml?filenam...](http://www.jobseeker.org.au/employment/results.chtml?filename_num=366552)

------
DLarsen
Los Angeles area, Ventura, CA (onsite)

Connexity - We are looking for a Sr. Software Engineer that ideally has
experience developing production-quality code in Scala, and has 3-10 years of
experience in the internet industry. Experience with "big data" (Hadoop, HDFS,
Hbase, Cassandra, etc.) will put your system at the top of the heap. More than
anything, we're looking for a motivated software engineer who wants to learn
on the job and have fun doing it.

You'll have the opportunity to help drive design decisions as part of our
small, driven, entrepreneurial team. Heaps of interesting work lies ahead of
us with behavioral targeting, audience segmentation, and graph generation.

Read more at
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1479817](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1479817)

------
tariq
Toronto - Web Developer - <http://www.kanetix.ca>

Looking for a web developer to join our team who is interested in learning and
wants to bring their skills and ideas to the table.

info: <http://jobs.perl.org/job/13944>

------
maxaf
NYC (Midtown East) - Novus is building a real-time financial analytics
platform in Scala. We're looking for functional programmers and other sharp
generalists from all walks of life. We are a small product-focused team, move
quickly, and take great pride in what we do.

E-mail is in my profile.

------
paulitex
Vancouver, BC, Canada - Summer Intern

Matygo - Delivering Education. Very young and close to profitable. Founding
team looking for first outside help creating a platform to be used across the
Province in Fall 2011.

If you want to get your hands dirty with some awesome tech (Sproutcore, Scala,
iOS), live the startup life and have a real impact on our company and Province
let us know.

This is a $2000 honorarium / unpaid internship. We know that sucks (we pay
ourselves less than minimum wage), and will try to make it worth your effort
in every other possible way including but not limited to extensive mentoring /
training, referrals, lunches, total freedom over your work, etc...

Feel free to contact me directly with any questions: paul@matygo.com

<http://jobs.matygo.com/>

------
liamstask
San Francisco, CA

Sifteo - <http://sifteo.com>

We're looking for software generalists, but have immediate needs in the
frontend realm: designing & implementing the interaction experience with our
software, both on the web and within a Qt/WebKit web panel in our desktop
software. This position sits right in the middle of our stack, interacting
directly with the user, with the web backend, and with the interface to our
hardware.

We've just shipped our first units, and need help building out our platform,
creating an SDK, and making sure that our users have great experiences. We're
well funded, and have been getting lots of good press.

Software: JavaScript/Qt/C++/Python, Rails on the server

Drop me a line at liam at sifteo.com with any questions!

------
rbxbx
Can't help but feel like this might be a bad day for this thread. You would
think people could set aside the jokes in an obviously serious thread such as
this one. Unfortunately, as evidenced by some of the submissions already, this
seems not to be the case. Ugh.

~~~
gooberdlx
And you'd also think that people would stop taking themselves so seriously for
a day that they could actually smile... but hey, what would I know?

~~~
getsat
Employment is generally something about which you want to be serious.

------
jimkass
Culver City, CA - Contract PHP Engineer

We're a small team looking for someone to help us with a specific client
project, but it could lead to more.

Our web-based digital asset management application uses a PHP backend and
javascript front-end that behaves more like shrinkware than web application.

We're also expanding our knowledge base into other areas, such as Nodejs and
NOSQL, and looking for engineers not just coders.

Bottom Line: We want engineers with strong PHP5/Ajax background and a solid
grasp on building great web applications. Read: A team player that can just
all round BRING IT!

Company Site: <http://5thkind.com>

Job post/application here: <http://bit.ly/hB4G8h>

p.s. Excellent Foosball skills recommended

------
elliottcarlson
New York, NY - No remote possible, sorry

CellDivision is an established MedEd agency. We are 50 people strong, have an
easy going culture and interesting projects going on. To get more information
about us as a company, please visit <http://www.celldivision.com>

Technologies we currently leverage:

PHP, Perl, Node.JS, haXe, JavaScript, jQuery, NSIS, MySQL, MongoDB, Nginx,
Varnish, RabbitMQ, HTML5 Canvas, Mobile Development (iPhone, iPad, Android).

We are looking for experienced and enthusiastic developers who can come up
with the best way to get something done (whether using our current technology
stack or being able to propose why other technologies might be the best fit).

Email: carlson at the domain name above.

------
ktraub
Annapolis, MD Many Software and Systems Engineering Jobs - Junior thru Sr.
<http://www.arinc.com> <http://www.arinc.com/careers/index.html>

------
joshu
Tasty Labs is hiring frontend and backend engineers in Sillicon Valley. We use
Python and Java. We are building a way to help people use their social
networks to get things done. <http://tastylabs.com/>

------
sergei
San Francisco, CA Clustrix: Systems Developers

Clustrix has developed a highly scalable distributed database system from the
ground up. We are looking for skilled systems developers to help us with the
next generation of Clustrix Database.

As a candidate, you should be an experienced C developer and proficient in
concurrent and asynchronous system principles.

Additionally, experience in any of the following areas is highly preferred.
It's a sample of the kinds of problems Clustrix developers are faced with on a
daily basis:

* Compiler design and implementation * Distributed query planning and optimization * Distributed concurrency control mechanisms * Fault tolerance in distributed systems * Distributed transaction management

jobs@clustrix.com

------
genemiguel
San Francisco, CA - ENGINEERING

Twilio, the web-service API that allows developers to build powerful voice and
SMS apps, is hiring aggressively for multiple engineering and non-engineering
positions.

DevOps Engineer Lead Software Engineer Senior Software Engineer Software
Engineer Technical Customer Advocate Mobile Developer PHP Open Source
Developer Technical Customer Advocate Startup Talent Manager (Recruiting)
Developer Evangelist Director of Online Marketing Product Manager

Why work at Twilio? <http://www.twilio.com/company/jobs>

Job listings with descriptions <http://twilio.jobscore.com/list>

------
__mharrison__
Bay Area/SLC, Ut - INTERN, FULLTIME

Fusion-IO - Tools Engineer

We are growing fast and shipping lots o product. Python is used all over the
place where lower level languages aren't necessary.

Tools: Python/Django/JQuery/Postgres/Couchdb/emacs|vim/etc

Email: mharrison at fusionio.com (job isn't posted on website)

------
meghan
New York City, San Francisco Bay Area, and Europe

10gen, the creators of MongoDB: We are always looking for smart people to join
the team. You get paid to work on open source software!

<http://www.10gen.com/jobs>

------
dawkins
Madrid, Spain

C# developer.

We help sport clubs with our web based product. You would help us improve it
and build features.

The position is for our office in Alcobendas but you could do some remote if
you want.

Right now we are using Git, VS, Windows to develop and apache and linux on the
server.

------
dominostars
San Francisco, CA - Rails developer (also Android developer, Product Manager)

MedHelp is the largest online health community, with 12 million uniques and
growing. We're profitable without having to take VC money, and we're growing
without having to pay for traffic.

Your general intelligence, work ethic, and personality matter much more than
your rails experience. However, the more rails experience the better.

Website: <http://www.medhelp.org> Email: Opportunities@medhelp.org Job
description: <http://www.medhelp.org/Jobs/index.htm>

------
slloyd_sb
San Francisco, CA

Songbird is hiring full time developers for Android, desktop (C++), web
services, and build/release. We're also looking for a good technical product
manager.

Open positions are at <http://getsongbird.com/jobs/>, and feel free to contact
me directly via the email in my profile with any questions.

We're currently shipping media players on Windows, Mac, and Android, and we're
looking for people who want to help build out a seamless media experience
across platforms and devices.

The positions are in SF, but we'll definitely figure out how to help get you
here if you're looking to relocate.

------
cubes
Eventbrite is hiring in San Francisco. It's a fun place to work, and we've got
lots of openings: <http://www.eventbrite.com/jobs/>

Email cubes@eventbrite.com if you're curious.

------
purzelrakete
Berlin, Germany & San Francisco, California

SoundCloud - <http://soundcloud.com/jobs>

SoundCloud is hiring! Back-end Developers, Front-End Developers, API
Developers, VP Eng, Developer Evangelist, Partner Integration Manager, Systems
Administrator, and Music Information Retrieval Developer.

Founded in late 2007, SoundCloud is an international start-up headquartered in
Berlin with smaller satellite offices in London and San Francisco. With the
50+ people onboard, we’ve got 11+ nationalities covered and a range of
interests so diverse that you’ll fit in all over the place!

------
pjboudrx
Atlanta, GA. USA - .NET craftsman/woman
[http://www.opv.com/pio/jobDetails.jsp?site=daxko&jobId=a...](http://www.opv.com/pio/jobDetails.jsp?site=daxko&jobId=a004000000LnLF8)

I'm a dev team lead looking for an agile .NET craftsman/woman to join my elite
product team!

We collaborate, are learning to be more agile, and work do deliver value to
our customers and rewarding careers to our team members! Come join me and my
small team in Dunwoody as we make great software.

Learn more about the fun, fine folks at Daxko at <http://daxkonation.com>

------
wooter
Palo Alto, CA - Criteo (www.criteo.com) The R&D team at Criteo is building the
next generation of digital advertising technologies that power billions of ad
impressions every month. We are looking for great developers who are
passionate about engineering challenges!

Currently looking to fill R&D positions:

\- C#, Java or C++, SQL, HTML, CSS, XML

\- Must be hard working, team oriented, bright, creative, cooperative, and an
exceptional problem solver

\- Extraordinary analytical skills

\- Solid understanding and working knowledge of relational databases a plus

<http://www.criteo.com/us/about/careers>

------
tdonia
Brooklyn, NY (local/salaried) - PHP Developer - Main Street Connect

We're a well-funded startup with ambitious plans for local news looking for a
problem solver to join our Creative Technology team in DUMBO. We use Drupal
but are more interested in someone smart & adaptable than specific Drupal-
domain expertise. The rest of the Brooklyn team includes a UX Lead, our
Creative Director, Product Infrastructure & Ad Operations + a small army of
freelancers. You'll find most of the team lurking about HN.

Recommend a book/tell us about a cool project:
creative_technology@mainstreetconnect.us

------
ianterrell
San Francisco - Samasource is hiring developers and designer

Samasource is a distributed work system similar to Mechanical Turk, but aimed
at eradicating global poverty by providing work to the people on the lowest
rungs of the economic ladder; those who lost "the birth lottery." See the TEDx
talk our founder gave: <http://vimeo.com/9305118>.

We're hiring Rails developers and a designer, and we'll relocate promising
candidates to the Bay Area!

<http://www.samasource.org/about/samacareers>

------
jplewicke
Boston, MA (seeking interns, not remote)

MDT Advisers - We're a small quant investing shop working with machine
learning, financial analysis, and the hardest dataset in the world. We're
mainly hiring for a general analyst position that’s about 60% programming and
40% financial and statistical analysis --
<http://www.mdtadvisers.com/careers/qea.jsp> . The people, problems, and pay
are good, and we aim for good work-life balance(e.g. no 60 hour weeks).

You can email me at jlewicke@mdtadvisers.com with any questions you have.

------
AyanK
Pittsburgh, PA

Careerimp - We are a young company that develops neat web apps to make
applying to jobs easier and to provide insights into the outcome of one's job
application as they apply.

We code in Ruby on Rails and jQuery. We are looking for a prolific full-time
web app developer/engineer or a senior engineer/developer to take us through
the next phases of product conceptualization and development, and help us
scale. We are are also looking for a summer INTERN for a similar role.

More info: <http://jobs.rubynow.com/jobs/show/5226>

------
sequoia
NY, NY <http://www.democracynow.org/about/jobs> Democracy Now is looking for a
contract Ruby developer, if you're into that sort of thing.

------
philfreo
SAN FRANCISCO, CA - (on-site only, we can help relocate)

Quizlet (<http://quizlet.com/>) - creating a better way to study, over 1
million users, great JavaScript games, voice recognition, text-to-speech audio

Check out jobs page for real-time stream of what people are studying:
<http://quizlet.com/jobs/>

Looking for: great back-end (PHP5, Memcached, MySQL, etc.) and front-end
(JavaScript/Ajax) developers who want to work on products to help making
studying better for 3 million people/month.

------
essrand
I am a data mining engineer at polyvore and we are looking for
frontend/backend/generalist/data mining engineers.

Below is our official pitch :), I am regular lurker here at HN, you can email
me at bhaskar@polyvore.com if you want to know more, or just apply to the jobs
link below.

Cheers!

Polyvore is looking for stellar software engineers to join our team. If you're
at all interested, I'd love to grab coffee or have you stop by our office to
meet the team.

A little background on the company -- Polyvore is a social shopping platform.
Our user community curates and merchandises products from all over the web in
the form of digital collages that we call "sets". We have about 6.5M unique
visitors per month, which makes us one of the largest fashion sites on the
web. Our eventual goal is to expand to other product categories.

We're a team of 18 people, including a lot of folks from Google and Yahoo. Our
founders are all engineers or have computer science backgrounds, so we're very
technical and eng/product-driven. You can see the profiles of our team members
here. It's also a really fun working environment. Our Happy Hours activities
range from board games to taco trucks to book club (with beer and other
equally attractive drinks!).

Polyvore has a lot of interesting product challenges and neat technology under
the hood. For example:

The Editor -- Our virtual styling tool features pretty nifty JavaScript.

Style Analytics -- Our users interact with tons of products on a daily basis
(50K clips/day, 35K sets/day), which makes for really interesting data mining
opportunities.

Monetization -- Think of Polyvore sets as user-generated ads. There are lots
of resonant monetization opportunities.

We've also been getting great buzz lately:

Polyvore Goes Sky High with Times Square Billboard (about our billboard in
Times Square, which we got for free)

Fast Company - An Army of Anna Wintours (about our recent partnerships from
Fashion Week)

TheNextWeb - The Rise of Polyvore: Trendsetting Goes Social (testimonials from
our advertisers)

The New Yorker - Fashion Democracy (an older article that focuses on our
awesome user community)

------
healsdata
King of Prussia (near Philly), PA

ReminderMedia is looking to expand our software development team with two
entry-level positions. We've recently started adding a ton more JavaScript
functionality to our customer interface and are making heavy use of jQuery &
JsTestDriver. Additionally, PHP object-oriented work continues as we revisit
systems, add tests and make improvements to our custom CRM.

<http://remindermedia.com/careers/search/state/PA> or email me at
jcampbell@remindermedia.com

------
tmarthal
Los Angeles, CA in the Downtown Culver City area.

We are looking for an on-site back and/or front end software developer with
experience in Java/Groovy, javascript, AWS, mysql&|nosql which isn't afraid of
numerical analysis or statistical modeling. We are working on a web analytics
optimization platform in an early stage startup. The esoteric job descriptions
are listed here: <http://www.jumptime.com/jobs>

You can shoot me an email at tom@jump-time.com if it sounds like something
you'd be interested in.

------
oh_no_my_eyes
Percolate is hiring. We're an NYC-based startup looking for specialists in
Python (Django experience a plus). Our needs include:

Interests in scalable web technologies (MapReduce, DB Clustering, Asynchronous
Processing, Awesome Search/IR).

We are very young and have a prototype site and api (both of which are down
for site maintenance atm).

Right now the team includes an engineer, a front-end developer, and a
mathematician. We feel very strongly about the quality of our product and are
excited to bring on smart people who love to build out the web in new ways.

will aaaaat percolate derp org

------
ScotterC
New York, NY - Ruby on Rails back end and Front end Dev

Artsicle is a small team looking to democratize the Fine-Art world. We're
doing this by cutting out the gallery system and allowing customers to rent
directly from the artists. A 'try before you buy' system that allows a greater
amount of customers access to a greater amount of art at a more accessible
point in the artist's career.

interns welcome

email scott at artsicle.com if you're interested

Post: <http://blog.artsicle.com/post/4092584802/interns>

------
mkull
Philadelphia, PA - Senior Software Engineer

RevZilla.com - <http://www.revzilla.com/senior-software-engineer>

We are currently looking for a talented developer with Ruby / Rails experience
to help with the roll-out of eCommerce related functionality for RevZilla.com

RevZilla.com is 4 years old. It was bootstrapped and profitable with 90 days.
Founded by software developers, we lead with technology & customer experience.
We strive to be the Zappos of the powersports (26 bn) market.

------
dj_axl
Cornerstone OnDemand, which IPO'ed last month. Located in Santa Monica, CA
(Los Angeles area). Hiring for ASP.NET / C# / SQL developers. Specifically,
Web Software Engineer (.Net/SQL), Software Engineer (WCF/.Net), Senior SQL
Database Engineer (SQL Server 2008).

<http://www.cornerstoneondemand.com/careers>

[http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Cornerstone-OnDemand-
Review...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Cornerstone-OnDemand-
Reviews-E35131.htm)

~~~
jayp08
Would be interested in India job ...even though i 'm currently located in
southern cal. ..

------
douglasjsellers
Los Angeles (remote/H1B for the right fit) - Ruby on Rails Developers

Tired of just not doing evil and actually want to do GOOD? If so, check out
@good worldwide (www.good.is). GOOD is a small startup in West Hollywood
focused on building tools and relationships for people looking to push the
world forward. We are currently looking for some super talented junior and
senior software engineers to help us build out a a next generation social
entrepreneurial-ship platform.

Interested? Email me at doug <at> goodinc.com

------
usaar333
PiCloud (San Francisco, CA) is hiring software engineers to develop its cloud
computing platform.

Quick description: We allow developers, scientists, and engineers to leverage
the power of the cloud with only a few lines of code. We do this by
abstracting away individual servers, in favor of a simple language-integrated
API.

We do extensive amounts of systems work, from scheduling algorithms to user
sandboxing to bytecode introspection.

Apply @: <http://www.picloud.com/jobs/>

------
ganjianwei
Burlingame, CA (between San Francisco and Palo Alto)

TellApart, Inc. is hiring Software Engineers and Machine Learning Engineers
among other positions.

We're a startup founded by ex-Googlers building a next generation eCommerce
customer data platform. If you're interested in big data, distributed systems
and machine learning, check us out at <http://tellapart.com/who_we_are/>

Jobs page: <http://tellapart.com/jobs/>

------
thinkcomp
Palo Alto, CA - Think Computer Corporation

Intern

We're looking for interns with coding skills to help us grow FaceCash
(<http://www.facecash.com>)

E-mail jobs at thinkcomputer.com

------
ctb9
San Francisco, CA - seeking INTERNS, possibly REMOTE

equipster.com - we're creating the ultimate shopping engine for outdoor gear.

If you're into the outdoors and want to have a huge impact at brand new
startup, check us out. We're looking for ambitious hackers willing to take the
lead on projects that interest them. Opportunities all over in the stack +
mobile.

frontend: knockout.js + html5 backend: php and python, mySQL (mongoDB soon),
solr, htmlunit

<http://www.equipster.com/jobs>

------
bramcohen
San Francisco, CA - BitTorrent is hiring for a bunch of positions
<http://www.bittorrent.com/company/jobs>

------
cal5k
Toronto, ON - Web / mobile developers

PHP, Python, iOS, or Android experience a plus, but we're more interested in
hiring awesome engineers/computer scientists and providing training in
relevant skills.

Work with great clients like The Royal Conservatory and Carnegie Hall, and
jump in on a new product we're developing for the educational market. We build
web and mobile products for companies, non-profits, and governments.

<http://www.myplanetdigital.com>

------
simonsez
San Francisco

The Usual (<http://usual.com/>) is hiring generalist engineers to work on our
back-end (python/django/rabbit/possibly socket.io) application as well as
client applications (android, iOS) for mobile/online restaurant ordering.
We're looking for smart people who'd like to tackle a variety of problems.

We're early stage, in a big space (online restaurant ordering), and have an
experienced team. We'd love for you to be a part of it.

simon at usual dot com.

------
unwiredben
Sunnyvale & San Francisco, CA

HP's Palm GBU is responsible for the development of HP webOS, our premiere
mobile operating system for phones, tablets, and more. It's based on WebKit,
JavaScript, and node.js technologies, along with lots of embedded Linux under
the hood. We're currently hiring over 100 positions from junior engineers to
senior level specialists.

See <http://www.palm.com/us/company/careers.html>

------
elektrolyte79
San Francisco, CA UX LEAD:: Razorfish <https://jobs-
razorfish.icims.com/jobs/8829/job>

FRONT END WEB DEVELOPER :: Razorfish <https://jobs-
razorfish.icims.com/jobs/8459/job>

SENIOR FRONT END WEB DEVELOPER :: Razorfish <https://jobs-
razorfish.icims.com/jobs/8516/job>

------
robbowley
7digital (London UK) is hiring developers

<http://about.7digital.net/Careers/DevelopmentTeam/Developer>

Company: 7digital is a leading digital B2B media delivery company based in
London and operating globally. We provide Cloud-based services, MP3 music,
ebooks and video services to a wide and diverse range of partners around the
world.

Stack: C#, Ruby, JavaScript, ASP.Net MVC, NHibernate, Windsor, StructureMap,
OpenRasta, NUnit, RhinoMocks, ReSharper, NDepend, Cucumber, RSpec, Rake,
Selenium, Watir, Git, Subversion, SQL, Solr/Lucene, MogileFS

Team: You’ll be joining a team of extremely enthusiastic developers who enjoy
what we do. Among other things, Pair Programming, TDD/BDD, Refactoring, and
Continuous Delivery are deeply embedded and we’re constantly striving to
improve the way we work. We know typing is not the bottleneck, so among other
things:

* Have around two sessions a week spending time doing things like Katas, Dojos and discussing practices and technologies.

* Each get up to two days “innovation time” a month we can use to play with new toys or product ideas.

* Attend conferences and community events, both as participants and contributors (we’ve even shown off our processes at events like XPDay 2009 where we got some great feedback).

* Regularly retrospect (as teams and the department) on how we can improve the way we work.

<http://about.7digital.net/Careers/DevelopmentTeam/Developer>

------
jackfoxy
Concord, CA Client side developer
<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sof/2286624649.html>

------
btilly
Netflix is hiring. Mostly in Los Gatos, but there are jobs elsewhere as well.
See <http://www.netflix.com/Jobs?id=7563> for a full list of jobs. (They
reached out to me for
[http://www.netflix.com/Jobs?id=7563&jvi=o4dyVfwu](http://www.netflix.com/Jobs?id=7563&jvi=o4dyVfwu)
which I could not consider for geographic reasons.)

------
phillytom
Conshohocken, PA - Monetate

We're a SaaS provider of testing, targeting, and personalization tools to
internet marketers. We're currently hiring Javascript engineers for front-end
development and backend engineers (we use Python) - and we have fun web and
data problems at scale.

We're having fun and growing fast.

3 people on our team have found us through here and we always look forward to
talking to more fellow HNers.

Feel free to email me any questions - tjanofsky monetate com

~~~
ramanujam
I am one of the guys who got hired at Monetate via HN. It has been a great
experience so far. I applied/interviewed with Monetate after seeing the post
in the January thread.

I would be glad to answer any questions about Monetate, the work that i am
doing etc. Email is in profile.

Also, i graduated from Virginia Tech recently and this is my first job right
out of college. If any new grads want to know about working at a startup i
would be glad to share my experiences.

------
junkafarian
London, UK

Client Side Developer - <http://largeblue.com> \-
[http://jobs.github.com/positions/49cd8d1c-4f22-11e0-8fdf-1a9...](http://jobs.github.com/positions/49cd8d1c-4f22-11e0-8fdf-1a9b9f7c0f30)

We're looking for a talented Client side developer with experience in working
on exciting web projects using cutting edge tools.

Please use the contact details listed on the Github posting

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA - Blurb

Blurb lets people tell their stories - currently through print-on-demand
books, but increasingly through other venues.

We are both established and growing like mad (we were #47 on last year's Inc
500). We have a great group of people and a lot of fun challenges in the year
ahead.

We are currently hiring for many positions - front end, Rails, iPhone, and
more.

<http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

------
junkafarian
London, UK

Python Developer - <http://largeblue.com> \-
[http://www.python.org/community/jobs/#large-blue-covent-
gard...](http://www.python.org/community/jobs/#large-blue-covent-garden-
london-uk)

We're looking for a talented Python developer with experience in working on
exciting web projects using cutting edge tools.

Please use the contact details listed on the Python Job Board

------
aurumaeus
NYC - Java/Android NYC - Obj-C/iOS NYC - Python/MongoDB NYC -
Python/JavaScript/HTML

<http://www.GameChanger.io>

------
shafqat
NewsCred is hiring in New York City.

Lots of positions, but our main focus is to find engineers who are passionate
about information retrieval and big data. So any interest or experience in
Solr, Lucene, NLP, Machine Learning, etc would be a great fit for the types of
problems we're working on.

And we have unlimited vacations!

Full listing at <http://platform.newscred.com/jobs>

------
everytrail
Palo Alto, CA

EveryTrail, part of the TripAdvisor Media Group / Expedia, is looking for
world-class engineering talent to help bring our mobile apps to the next
level. If you are passionate about travel and technology, and you want to play
an important role creating the next-generation travel apps, we’d love to hear
from you!

EveryTrail, based in downtown Palo Alto, was recently acquired by TripAdvisor.
With over 40 MM users / month TripAdvisor is the world’s largest travel site.
TripAdvisor is part of Expedia, the word’s largest travel company.

This situation creates very compelling career opportunities for talented
engineers, product managers and designers:

* Fast paced start-up environment in Silicon Valley, but with the backing of Expedia, a well-known public company and a huge, global audience of TripAdvisor’s 40 MM users.

* Be part of a team whose goal it is to build the very best mobile travel apps. We have a proven track record creating great consumer experiences, but we are still only at the beginning.

* Very competitive compensation.

We are currently hiring 3 full time developers:

\- Web: back-end, front-end (PHP, MySQL, CSS, Javascript)

\- iOS

\- Android

Please send your resume to jobs@globalmotion.com

------
gsiener
New York City, NY

Front End engineer @ Profitably

We just raised $1.1M, and we are looking to hire our 6th person. Our 3rd co-
founder was UX & Visual Design. We couldn't take design more seriously, and
we've got cash and equity for you if you're the one.

Profitably is business analytics, simplified. More at Profitably.com

More on the job at: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/8551>

------
bmj
Pittsburgh PA: invivodata

[http://www.invivodata.com/aboutus/careers/product-
developmen...](http://www.invivodata.com/aboutus/careers/product-development-
software-developer/)

The Products group is small (just three devs in PGH, plus four in Santa Cruz),
and we do a mix of web and device/mobile work. We are mostly a .NET/C# shop,
but my current project is heavy on the Javascript.

------
nphase
Chicago, IL

Tap Me, Inc. - <http://tap.me>

We are hiring full time web developers, devops, Flash+HTML5 specialists,
designers, and potentially other lots-of-hats people. If you're talented, we'd
like to talk to you.

Tap Me is a funded startup focused on building next gen in-game advertising.
We've got a fun and energetic workplace, and we love to think big.

You can contact me directly at ws@tap.me

------
bdittmer
San Francisco, CA Wiseview Research (<http://www.wise-view.com>)

We are currently looking for an experienced rails developer and a designer
with mobile experience. We are funded and provide full health benefits.
Currently we are working out of Rocketspace, a pretty cool environment to be
in. brian@wise-view.com

------
vgurgov
SEEKING FREELANCERS/INTERNS

For videolla.com- we are making serious $$$ on video

1) web UI/Designer contract. Rails experience preferred. For redesign of our
fast growing startup videolla.com

2) Marketing PR hacker intern/freelancer. You will make us famous!

If you feel you are 1)+2) you should also apply. Bay Area preferred. Remote is
possible for exceptional candidates!

If you are interested - you will find a way to get in touch.

------
vanhiker
Vancouver, BC - Front End Web Developer

Fulltime and Interns/Co-ops

<http://silkstart.com>

SilkStart is a web-based membership management and social network software
product for organizations. We're looking for front end developers with
experience in html/css/jquery. The product is built using pylons and mongodb
so python experience is a plus.

jobs@silkstart.com

------
cristinacordova
Pulse is hiring for our Palo Alto, CA office. We're looking for full-time in-
office iOS and Android engineers as well as interns and part-time folks. We
make a news reading app for iPhone, iPad and Android devices. Check out our
jobs page here: <http://www.alphonsolabs.com/jobs>

------
agranig
@Sipwise in Vienna/Austria

\- Web developer: Perl/Catalyst/MySQL and HTML/CSS/JS

\- VoIP engineer: OpenSER/Kamailio/OpenSIPS and >3 years of experience in SIP
routing

\- System engineer: HA/Scalability/Mass-Deployment using Corosync, Pacemaker,
Git, Perl

We develop and integrate carrier-grade VoIP systems for 100k-1Mio end users
each at major European ISPs. Send an email to agranig at sipwise dot com.

~~~
peelle
What opportunities are avaliable? Part-time? Contract? Telecommute?

~~~
agranig
The VoIP and System engineer positions are full-time and on-site jobs, no
exceptions here. If you're an experienced Perl/Catalyst hacker with a good
track record, we would also consider telecommute and/or contracting.

------
aschobel
Catch.com San Francisco - FT, Intern, Remote

We are looking for hackers to join our team in SOMA. We have a bunch of ex-
Metaweb and Googlers hacking on:

    
    
      * Android / iOS
      * JS (Google Closure)
      * Python (Pylons)and MongoDB.
    

We have a crazy amount of users on Android. =)

Email me hn@catch.com or <http://catch.com/jobs>

Danke!

------
billpaetzke
El Segundo, CA - C# Developer

Full-stack web developer position in a small, growing startup: Leads360. The
main product is a web app for salespeople to manage their leads. There's a lot
of interesting technical challenges involved to make our product cutting-edge.

I've hired three ex-Myspacers in the past few months and I'm looking for more.

Submit to Bill: bpaetzke@leads360.com

------
Sidnicious
NYC - Full-stack JavaScript developer

DISTRO.fm is an early-stage startup working to revolutionize how artists
distribute their music.

We been building over the last few months, but there's lots of work left to
do. Our website is a single page application driven by JavaScript, backed by
Node.js and MongoDB.

Us: <http://distro.fm/>

------
wemakeit
SourceN - San Jose, CA - A Digital Agency/Venture Incubator that focuses on
Mobile Dev, Web Dev, and New Product Dev is hiring Technical Project Managers,
Front End Developers and Lead Architects.

They need bad ass developers who want to expand their skills across various
platforms.

<http://bit.ly/eMo4kA>

------
NewMonarch
San Francisco - Frontend Engineer or Ruby Hacker

Storenvy, an awesome online storefront builder and social shopping marketplace
is hiring Ruby hackers and a front-end engineer.

Think of us as "Tumblr for online stores". We're building all kinds of amazing
tools that make selling cool stuff on the Internet way more awesome -- from
sick drag & drop online store builder interfaces to mobile apps. And we're a
small team so you'll have loads of responsibility, autonomy, and big impact on
the final product.We have lots of fun, pay well, and are making a meaningful
impact in people's lives.

For those interested, we were funded be a dream team of investors (First
Round, Spark Capital, Kleiner Perkins, CRV, David Cohen (TechStars), John
Maloney (Prez of Tumblr) and more. Just closed a $1.5m financing and growing!

<http://www.storenvy.com/jobs>

Thanks! - Jon

~~~
JoshP
Jon is an awesome dude, and a great person to work with. In addition to having
the best hair in all of The Mission, he and his team will no doubt go far in
the only storefront sector. Can't imagine a cooler founder to work for!

------
edruns
Mountain View, CA - PHP Backend Engineer / Web Dev ($5,000 referral bonus,
even if you refer yourself!)

Friend.ly is a personal Q&A site that makes it fun to get to know your own
friends better and also meet new people in your extended social network. As
you can see at <http://www.appdata.com/gainers/week>, we were one of the
fastest growing sites/applications on the Facebook platform last week, and we
expect growth to further accelerate as we scale over the next several weeks.

We are 10 people (<http://www.friend.ly/about>) who work in an awesome office
in downtown Mountain View, and we are currently looking for a couple more
talented engineers to join us. Email jobs@friend.ly if you're interested in
learning more!

------
fourk
San Francisco, CA

www.focus.com is hiring another senior Django developer. What you should be:
smart, use Python, Javascript (jQuery) and CSS (Blueprint/sass) or some
combination of these things. Must be willing to work on-site in San Francisco.
Our offices are about a block from BART's Embarcadero stop.

Contact info is in my profile.

------
poutine
Vancouver - Ruby on Rails developer

<http://www.e-xact.com> a credit card processing company with a rails based
infrastructure needs a developer with lots of experience in Ruby. May consider
remote work for Canadians and Americans though has a preference for local.

jobs at e-xact.com

------
daten
Silver Spring, MD - Linux System Administrator

We're looking to hire a Linux SA to help build and deploy clusters and custom
software. Includes some travel. Must be eligible for a security clearance.

Other available positions listed at <http://www.woti.com/jobs.cfm>

bschneiders@woti.com

------
nolanbrown23
Millennial Media

San Francisco - QA, Support, and Account Managers

Baltimore - QA, Support, and Software Engineers

<http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-millennialmedia/careers>

We are venture-backed and a leader in the mobile advertising space.
nolan@millennialmedia.com

------
effektz
Denver, Colorado - Ruby on Rails

We are looking for 2 Ruby on Rails developers to add to our team. You don't
have to be an RoR expert to apply. As long as you're willing to work hard and
learn from us. You must be motivated, excited to write code, and want to work
at an established startup company.

MySQL and jQuery experience is a plus.

Our company is an established management system in the MMJ industry. We have
been in business for a year and a half, and we are growing like crazy.

If you have a solid understand of Ruby on Rails, live in Denver, CO, send me
an email and let's talk.

alex@twinsoftech.com

[http://www.internmatch.com/internships/6043/ruby-on-rails-
de...](http://www.internmatch.com/internships/6043/ruby-on-rails-
developer/ruby-on-rails-developer)

------
liquimoon
Yaletown, Vancouver, BC - Ruby on Rails Hacker

To all Rails hackers, want to work on interesting scalability problems that
you only read about? With 28 million monthly unique visitors, Suite101 is a
top 100 website in the US according to Quantcast.

We are looking for a Ruby on Rails hacker to help us design and develop our
new platform. Experience with git, jQuery, Haml, Redis, Postgres a huge plus.

New hires get a brand new Macbook Pro and a 24-inch monitor.

Our office is located in the trendiest part of Downtown Vancouver. We offer
competitive salary and benefit packages for the right candidates.

Send your github account and resume/cover letter to jerry-dot-tian-at-
suite101-dot-com.

More about the job at: <http://goo.gl/1NXV4>

------
scottbessler
Chicago, IL - .net software developer

Join our development team working on C#, ASP, WPF, SQL, and more. Looking for
frontend or backend, experienced or fresh out of school.

Contact sbessler@stratadecision.com with your resume and any extra information
to let us get to know you.

------
newy
SOMA, San Francisco, CA - Software Engineers

Opzi, YC S10, building an enterprise knowledgebase people will actually use.
All engineer team, we use Ruby, Rails, JS, Node, Backbone (some Python). We're
looking for smart, well-rounded engineers who are interested in building a new
type of enterprise software. In addition, we're on the lookout for a designer
with a strong sense of design and ability to work in code. Hiring for full-
time, but will consider interns.

Reach out directly to euwyn@opzi.com, or use the link below.

[http://opzi.theresumator.com/apply/OomBZi/Software-
Engineer....](http://opzi.theresumator.com/apply/OomBZi/Software-
Engineer.html)

------
mkuhn
Zurich, Switzerland - Python Developer - REMOTE

connex.io is looking for a full-time Python developer to reinforce its team.
We produce an address book solution that keeps personal address books clean,
complete and up-to-date for the user.

Full listing at [http://blog.connex.io/connexio-is-looking-for-you-
searching-...](http://blog.connex.io/connexio-is-looking-for-you-searching-a-
fullt)

About you: You are passionate about what you do and have the following skills:
\- Python Hacker \- Well versed Linux sysadmin \- Good understanding of web
applications and network security \- Experience in working with REST APIs \-
(Cassandra Experience is a big plus)

------
patrickxb
Chicago - Software Engineer @ StatHat

See the full listing: <http://www.stathat.com/jobs>

You're going to be working on all aspects of StatHat: the front end web
application, the design and display of quantitative information, the back end
distributed system, database storage, configuring servers, optimizing code,
writing iOS and Android apps, and continuing to design the evolving
architecture of our system.

We use whatever language or technology is best to solve the problem. We are
open to trying out new technologies, languages, and ideas. This job will be
full of learning opportunities and you'll never be bored.

------
janulrich
Vancouver, Canada - Rails Developer

Optemo is a fast-paced startup providing software-as-a-service to online
retailers. We have a small team where everyone has input on the final product.
We are looking for full-time employees and interns as well.

------
mYk
Polyconseil - Paris, France - Django developer

We are a small strategy consulting company focused on exploring new fields of
activity. We have launched several spin-offs in the past years.

We are creating a large scale car sharing service (several thousand electric
vehicles), launching in Q4. We are looking for highly productive and motivated
developers to join our backend development team.

Interns with strong programming skills and learning abilities are welcome.

Drop me a line (aymeric.augustin@<company>.fr) or apply online at
<http://www.polyconseil.fr/careers/>

------
aonic
UrbanDaddy is hiring two Senior LAMP Engineers in Union Square, NYC.

Here's a recent job description:
<https://gist.github.com/9d91abc30fdb07f7da45>

UrbanDaddy is a leading, exclusive email magazine that covers the latest in
restaurants, nightlife, fashion, experiences and products for hip, trend-
seeking professionals. We are looking for a full-time Senior LAMP Engineer to
help develop our products in web, email and mobile and channels.

Feel free to send an email with your resume and any introduction: hn-
engineerjob@urbandaddy.com

------
jim-greer
Portland, OR - Rails Developer - Kongregate

~~~
davidcelis
Sent an email about this a couple weeks ago, actually, but never heard back.
Just followed up, but I was super excited to see this listing.

------
amduser29
Life360 - SF - Head of Geolocation

Life360 is turning smart phones into the ultimate safety devices. We currently
have close to 2,000,000 registered family members and are adding 20,000 / day
on our Family Tracking apps. We are looking for an awesome geo location dev to
help us take advantage of all the location data we have coming in to the
system to provide even more value to our users. So if you are an awesome
developer who wants to get their hands dirty working on some really
interesting geo location problems, shoot me over an email: alex@life360.com.

Cheers, Alex

------
thomd
Cambridge or Brighton (UK) - Aptivate

We are an established not-for-profit organisation working in International
Development. The core of our work is in providing IT services to the sector
(think data visualisation and data transparency, knowledge management and
mobile devices), though we also work as facilitators and trainers. We're
currently looking for skilled web developers who are prepared to participate
in all aspects of the organisation.

For details <http://www.aptivate.org/job-web-developer>

------
ksowocki
Ignighter (Techstars '08, NYC) is hiring php developers, designers, and some
data engineers. Details here => <http://ignighter.com/jobs>

------
jprobert
ProCapital Technologies is always looking for amazing engineers. We're working
on some cool technologies around social search and e-commerce. Email me if you
would like further detail.

~~~
BenSS
Newtown, PA ProCapital? More info the better.

------
hshah
KISSmetrics is hiring. Ruby engineers, generalists and more. San Francisco Bay
Area and Remote: <http://kissmetrics.com/jobs>

------
bluelu
Trendiction in Luxembourg:

<http://www.trendiction.com/> <http://blog.trendiction.com/tag/joboffer>

No remote.

Looking for 3-4 more java developers in the field of: - distributed large
scale crawling, content extraction, data analysis - web applications

We crawl, analyze (extract article, author, date, theme, sentiment,...) and
monitor websites (news, blogs, ...) for our clients.

You can contact me directly under t.britz@trendiction.com

------
supernayan
Washington, DC - Audax Health

Work in a fun and entrepreneurial environment where dress is casual and flip-
flops are encouraged. We provide the best tools such as brand new Apple
computers for every employee. Collaborate daily with top talent from companies
like Zynga, WebMD, Microsoft, Bloomberg, Booz Allen Hamilton, and XM. Your
contributions will directly impact the way millions of people interact with
healthcare.

Looking for Scala, Web, Cloud, Interface, and Mobile Engineers

Contact jobs@audaxhealth.com

~~~
supernayan
more details @ <http://audaxhealth.com/jobs>

------
zwischenzug
West London, UK. Software Developers/Engineers, any skills set, any level of
experience.

Leading edge software dealing with FTSE-100 companies in a high-performance
environment.

~~~
zwischenzug
I just realised, in my genius, that you can't send me a message here. I don't
want to give away my details, so if you could send an email to
westlondonsoftwarejob@gmail.com with some details that would be great. Thanks!

------
brugidou
Paris, France - Criteo

C#, AS3, Hadoop/Hive, SQL Server Twitter: @brugidou

------
SteveOS
Senior software Engineer, Paris, France

Mimesis is hiring a senior software engineer preferably with experience with
Scala (but it's ok if just truly want to learn Scala).

We are building a new 3D universe with strong interaction with Facebook:
<http://www.mambanation.com> It is great company, with a really great team of
developers.

Send me an email at steve.gury@gmail.com if you are interested.

------
nickmolnar2
Thirdi is hiring in Vancouver, BC.

Looking for excellent problem solvers, with experience building production web
applications. We typically work with the Symfony or Yii PHP frameworks, with a
heavy dose of JQuery, but developers are free to choose their tech on a
project by project basis.

Also looking for a HTML/CSS vet, preferably with some JQuery skills who can
help us deliver pixel perfect designs.

You can find contact info on thirdi.com.

------
garethdiz
SearchSpring is hiring Web Developers: <http://jobsco.re/gwarZZ>

SearchSpring provides SaaS solutions to E-Commerce retailers including a
searchable catalog app for Facebook...

Come work with exciting consumer brands that have TONS of Facebook fans!

Transform our customers' consumer facing web, mobile and Facebook sites using
the latest web-scale technology!

Lots of opportunity to work in different areas.

------
derge808
Thank you for asking. Rackspace. Rackspace needs developers:
<http://rackertalent.com/>

------
rpuckett
Location: New Orleans LEAD DEVELOPER Liveset <http://liveset.com>

Liveset is a new digital platform presenting live concert events on the web
and mobile devices in handsome HD, with supporting content that provides a
more powerful connection between artists and their online fan bases. Liveset
brings the concert experience to artists’ fans across the Internet as their
show is happening and provides a platform for fans to watch an archived show
at their convenience.

We’re going to make live shows as easy as Youtube. Our goal is to build a site
for music fans that has an equally impressive set of features as MLB.tv. We
also need to build out our own proprietary live-streaming platform – we’re
currently using livestream.com, and we’d love to talk to you about why we want
to replace it (no offense to livestream - they've been great partners).

Liveset is a functioning, funded platform that needs help getting to the next
level. The platform was launched on September 29, 2010, and has been very well
received. We’ve done all of the development work through a contract
relationship with a talented design and development firm out of New York
(@crushlovely), but we want someone as committed as we are to come on board.

That means we’re offering a real founder’s spot. We need a Lead Developer, and
we’re willing to offer a 20% equity stake to the right person. The post-money
valuation on our last round was $2.5 million (we’ve raised $500,000). That
means we’re offering up to a half-million (on paper, of course) for joining.
We know that successful projects are built on talented engineers, and we mean
business about bringing you on board.

The site is built in Rails. We need a partner who’s willing and eager to get
in on the ground floor and help us build this into the platform we know it can
be.

Why do you need co-founders if you’re such an awesome developer? We’re
experienced at what we do. One of your partners spent 7 years on the other
side of the table at a media-focused private equity firm. Another one has
already built a successful video production company and is building another
product, with plenty of investor interest. We’ll raise money and keep your
bills paid. We’ve already made dozens of connections (maybe you’ve heard of
some of the bands on the current site, and you _HAVE_ heard of some of the
bands we can’t talk about yet). We’ve made more connections you can’t see:
artists, booking agents, venues, managers, labels, sponsors, potential
investors, consultants, entrepreneurs, streaming providers, CDN’s, development
firms, designers, etc. We know you’ve heard ‘we need a technical co-founder’
like they’re replaceable, and we know better. We know the live streaming
concert industry as well as anyone out there. And we’ve done it all with just
2 people - we’re not an over-funded New York VC-backed startup trying to buy
instead of build.

We mean it. Get in touch and let us show you what we have to offer. It’ll be
fun and profitable, we promise!

Plus we’re in New Orleans – and if you were at RubyConf2010, you know how
great a city this is. How about a bunch of free live music in one of the best
music cities in the world? Awesome food? Great co-workers? We love this town,
and we’ll be sure you know it’s impossible not to.

Actual-work wise, what we’re looking for:

_ Ruby on Rails _ Testing frameworks/methodologies (Rspec, Cucumber, etc.) _
Streaming media / video experience _ Rich Internet Applications (RIA), e.g.
Flash, Silverlight _ Willingness to move to New Orleans, Louisiana

But really, aside from the moving, none of that is as important as what you
bring to the table. We’re not looking to give away 20% of an angel-funded
company so we can tell you what to do. We’ve also got enough money raised that
we can pay you a lot more than ramen money (and you can live like a king in
New Orleans for half of what you’d make in California or New York). You don’t
need to forgo your IRA contributions for this gig.

We are firm about you coming to New Orleans. We’re looking for a true partner.
Given our small size and the fact that this is our first in-house developer,
we really need you on the ground here with us. We want you there with us on
the crazy late nights before a show... and at the over the top celebration
dinners afterwards. We’re fully committed to this (some of that funding is our
own money) and want someone who is able to fully commit as well.

To learn more about us, watch this video (<http://lve.st/gXgqTk>). If you’re
interested in working with us, email ross.hinkle@liveset.com.

------
yesbabyyes
Stockholm, Sweden

Startup in fashion/affiliate marketing looking for summer interns for
programming Python, Django, JavaScript.

Contact me at linus@hanssonlarsson.se

------
mikeklaas
Zite – Vancouver or San Francisco

We just launched a personalized reader app for the iPad that made a big splash
(100k downloads in 5 days). We do hardcore machine learning and large scale
data processing.

We've got positions open for the backend/ML side of things, as well as the
iOS/web side. Looking for contract designers, as well.

<http://zite.com>

------
binarymax
Needham, MA - Remote a possibility.

Node/C/C++ developers

Profitable and exciting Healthcare SaaS startup that was acquired, but
independent.

max.l.irwin -at- googlemail -dot- com

------
remi
Quebec City, Canada

We're looking for mobile (iOS and Android) developers as well as Web (Ruby,
Rails, Sinatra) developers.

<http://www.mirego.com>

Also, we have a nice little "life @ Mirego" website we built to explain why
you should work with us :) → <http://vie.mirego.com>

------
mvs
Berkeley, CA - Ruby on Rails Expert/ Head of Technology. Passion for smart,
simple, elegant, and clean products a (huge) plus. <http://www.qohort.com> is
a very early stage educational start-up, hoping to change the way people
learn. Email: info@qohort.com

------
jbarmash
NYC, NY - Sr. Software Engineer (Java, Groovy/Grails) EnergyScoreCards.com -
energy efficiency analytics.

www.energyscorecards.com

------
BrandonSmith
Phonebooth.com is a hosted phone service. We are hiring UX and Erlang
developers.

Fulll listings at <http://bandwidth.com/about/join/careers.html>

We use Erlang, PHP, jQuery, git, Selenium, Jenkins, iOS and Android, and more.

Apply online at the links above to find out more.

------
styloot
Styloot is solving fun problems in the visual and taste space, for fashion
industry. Think of it is as hunch for fashion. An agile web 2.0 company based
in Manhattan and Pune, India. Looking for front end designers and developers.
Sorry no to remote.

Questions? info at stylewok dart calm.

------
ciju
Bangalore, India.

<http://www.videopulp.in/careers.html> (early stage startup)

web programming and machine learning (image classification, object recognition
etc).

at this stage, we dont care much about which language u use, but rather what u
can achieve.

~~~
jayp08
interested in knowing more abt it

------
imoawesome
imo - Palo Alto, CA Work with TopCoders, ACM ICPC World Finalists, and IOI
medalists. Open to intern and international candidates. Looking for SWEs and
SWEs specializing in operations: <https://imo.im/jobs>

------
cheriot
OPOWER is hiring in DC and SF: <http://opowerjobs.com/engineering>

Junior/Senior/Test Engineers that want to work with Java/Ruby/Mysql

Feel free to send me questions. H1B candidates are welcome.

------
alister_b
Peerindex is hiring inter/graduate QA developer(s), based out of London
Techhub. We use (among other things) Mongo and Hadoop on EC2.

<https://gist.github.com/905493>

------
bretthellman
Mtn View - CompanyLine, jobs @ Companyline-inc

Wanted: iOS & Rails devs with a CEO mindset

------
amac
Seeking freelancer.

Web developer, remote ok.

Project is to catalog every product in existence.

Database knowledge a bonus.

E-mail is in my profile.

~~~
invalidOrTaken
Um. Wow. If this isn't April Fool's...

~~~
amac
No, not April Fool's. It's an ambitious goal I accept though.

------
jmtulloss
Rdio is hiring in San Francisco:

<http://www.rdio.com/careers/>

------
wenbert
Anyone hiring in New Zealand? My wife and I are in the process of migrating to
NZ.

~~~
follower
Do you have a particular city in mind? I can make some suggestions on
who/where to contact depending on your target city.

------
benhatten
Washington DC - EverFi

We're looking for Rails and Flash Developers.

email me - ben at everfi dot com

------
shaynesweeney
Instagram is.

We are currently hiring extraordinary engineers and designers who want to
build and scale one of the fastest growing companies in the social web. We're
in the business of building a new way for people to communicate and share
their lives via media on the go. We're looking to grow our team into a world-
class group of engineers that want to focus on big, meaningful technical
challenges.

In a handful of months, Instagram has amassed well over 2.5 million users on
the iPhone platform alone. As an Instagram Engineer, you have the unique
opportunity to face many different kinds of challenges and touch many
different kinds of technologies that allow the service to continue to grow at
an increasing rate.

We're looking for people who want to face interesting infrastructure
challenges. You should be constantly excited by questions like: How do you
tackle increasingly vast amounts of data? You should get excited about
exploring and implementing sharding and partitioning schemes. You should get a
thrill out of processing gigabytes of data to inform product decisions. You
should be able to design and implement systems that scale seamlessly with the
vast numbers of users that decide to share their lives through images every
day.

We also face product challenges like how to prioritize, design, and build a
compelling product while maintaining simplicity and usability. Our product
challenges span different platforms (mobile & web) and you should be
comfortable moving between different parts of the system whether that be
learning objective-c to contribute to our iPhone client, or writing solid
JavaScript to make a web experience immersive and interactive.

Instagram is also an incredibly important part of everyone's life that works
here. We pull many late nights and weekends, and you should be excited to jump
in and make Instagram the primary focus of your life. We put in extra effort
because we love Instagram and love to see it flourish and you should want to
as well.

The bottom line is: we want smart, extremely motivated people who are willing
and able to contribute quickly to all parts of Instagram, and who are excited
by the challenges we face.

Here's a list of characteristics that we're looking for in an engineering
candidate:

\- A college degree in Computer Science or equivalent. \- A scrappy,
entrepreneurial attitude that gets high-quality projects done quickly. \- Deep
understanding, familiarity and skill with programming for the web. \-
Experience in Objective-C and Python is a plus, but not required. \- Ability
to touch many different parts of our system such as: deploying a new set of
boxes on EC2, debugging network inefficiencies, implementing optimized
graphics algorithms in C or OpenGL, writing optimized SQL queries, writing
full python classes, or writing NodeJS applications. Point is: you should be
able to pick up new things very quickly. \- A demonstrated history of
intellectual and entrepreneurial exploration. \- Be able to write elegant,
readable, and well-documented code.

We're a small team, and we're looking for people to make a big impact. This
means you should want to take on lots of responsibility and be able to manage
projects independently. You should be able to think critically about a
problem, evaluate the solution set, and be able to pick the right course of
development given the set of constraints. Of course we're looking for great
engineering talent, but it's extremely important to us that everyone our team
has a solid product design sense.

We truly believe in Instagram's potential to change the world for the better,
and we're looking for a select group of individuals up for challenge to see
that vision through.

Send your resume to jobs@instagram.com and let us know why you think you're a
great fit. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

~~~
shaynesweeney
BTW- We're in San Francisco

------
pitdesi
Chicago or remote: UI/UX designer <http://feefighters.com/jobs/ui-designer-
developer/>

(UI people - our site <http://feefighters.com> normally doesn't look like it
does today, I swear!)

Also looking for freelance infographic designer (remote)
<http://feefighters.com/jobs/infographic-designer/>

FeeFighters is awesome and is disrupting the shady world of credit card
processing. I've been on board for a few months and have enjoyed the hell out
of my time here. We've got a bunch of superstars on the team right now and are
looking to add another... Join us!

------
gooberdlx
Google - Autocompleter
[http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/mountain-
view...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/mountain-
view/autocompleter/index.html)

